# Integrated Engineering Race Cams 119.2hp GAIN!!!!!!



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! 



[email protected] said:


> Anyways, we DO have some cams coming out. I’ve been testing them the last week or so, dunno if you had seen the thing on our facebook page or not. Basically, I’ve worked out 3 grinds, a drop in intake, a medium full set, and a very big full set. We have been testing them on a 2L 20v, AEB head, RMR intake, a rams horn exhaust with a 5857 billet dbb. Ignition timing was left the same on all runs, a/f’s were 11.50ish on all runs, and we start at the same oil / air / water temps on each run.
> 
> 
> The big set is more race oriented. It has a lumpy idle, even at 1000 rpms. It only draws 4-5 inches of vacuum- the brakes work fine, as long as you don’t coast in neutral. Been driving a set in my own car… Power gains on these are NASTY, I’m not done testing them yet, but we are looking about 95 bhp over stock. The 5857 .63 a/r is choking it up top a bit, but I know from running them on my own car with a big t4 turbo- they will make power way out there (9k-9200). With the little 5857, peak power is at about 8400. We really did these with the drag race / road race guys in mind. They could be street driven, but I definitely wouldn’t do it in a daily driver.


 
PTE 5857, 22psi, Q-16, 2.0L, AEB, 14 degrees 

very impressive stuff :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy f*u*c*k


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Will there be any middle of the road cams for a daily/road race car?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> Will there be any middle of the road cams for a daily/road race car?


 Basically, I’ve worked out 3 grinds, a drop in intake, a medium full set, and a very big full set


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

please can someone explain how they get these huge numbers? i dont think there is another set of cams on the market for any platform engine that yields a 26.4% hp increase?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

derekb727 said:


> please can someone explain how they get these huge numbers?


 By making sub 5000 RPM suck they can make the top end very happy. And they're running a really big turbo on a larger displacement plus a larger intake manifold. Basically, all conditions are ripe to get as much gas burned as good as humanely possible. 
:beer: -> IE


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

groggory said:


> By making sub 5000 RPM suck they can make the top end very happy. And they're running a really big turbo on a larger displacement plus a larger intake manifold. Basically, all conditions are ripe to get as much gas burned as good as humanely possible.
> :beer: -> IE


 say 7hp drop and 2tq drop, i doubt that will be noticeable even. 

but that is still really impressive. no other motor 4g63, 4b11, ej25, b18, h22 etc. etc.have cams that yield this kind of power? 

are there cams out there for other platforms that can yield these kid of results?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

groggory said:


> By making sub 5000 RPM suck they can make the top end very happy. And they're running a really big turbo on a larger displacement plus a larger intake manifold. Basically, all conditions are ripe to get as much gas burned as good as humanely possible.
> :beer: -> IE


 its only a 5857 about the same size as a 3076 .... 6262 or bigger now that is a different story lol


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> its only a 5857 about the same size as a 3076 .... 6262 or bigger now that is a different story lol


 

yes i would agree, a 5857 isnt all that big,especially for a big cam. but it's a bit bigger than a 30r. 


IE is being sent a 6262 compliments of a hookup through the speeding-g60 and plan to be testing this with the big cams.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

What I see here is either 1 of two things.. 

(1) the baseline numbers of the test werent accurate 

(2) Pete and the boys just pulled a gamechanging hat trick that puts our cylinder heads in major league territory with the B and k series hondas, and the Nissan Sr 20.. 

anybody want some popcorn?opcorn:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> What I see here is either 1 of two things..
> 
> (1) the baseline numbers of the test werent *inaccurate?*
> 
> ...


 

i am sitting back and watching forsure, good thing i still have a little bit of time until i get back so i can see how it all plays out! yes!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe they did what VAG couldnt even do and designed a set of camshafts to take advantage of the 20v head?? Its possible


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Maybe they did what VAG couldnt even do and designed a set of camshafts to take advantage of the 20v head?? Its possible


 anything is! 

EDIT: removed false information!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Sounds like something i'd throw in my daily driver, when's it going to be available to purchase?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Removed obsolete post in refference to Derekb727's incorrect post:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally, pictures and more info on the goods. 










Matched high rate spring and retainer set. The springs are wound in the states from ultra pure Japanese Kobe spring steel. They are then nano-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. Rates are 240lb/in on the intake, 260 lb/in on the exhaust, .433" max lift- we will probably do a high lift retainer for the all motor guys later if needed. 

These have been tested to well past 9k on hydraulic, as mentioned before. We recommend using them with our bigger hydraulic grinds and of course with our mechanical grind when it is released. 

Comes with 8 precision wound double exhaust springs, 12 intake springs, and a full set of made in USA titanium retainers. :thumbup: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608387-1-2.html 


























The cams... Finally available after 18 months of work. These cams are CNC ground on brand new chill cast cores, not regrinds. The profiles are carefully designed to strike a balance between durability and performance, balancing stress and vibration versus opening the valve in the most optimum manner. They have been extensively dyno tested using our in house superflow engine dyno. They feature non adjustable cam gears which have zero bolts to fall out, as well as clear, OE style cam marks for a simple, hassle free installation. A press fit adjuster hub will be coming for those with special circumstances or who really want to adjust their centerline angles. 

We have 3 grinds available now for hydraulic lifter. One is similar to a 3658, with slightly more lift on the intake cam, and less lift on the exhaust. The cam performs similarly, with more power under the curve then a 3658. Idle on this is smooth and even with 8-10" typically of vacuum. That cam is called the IECVA1, it is a 270/274 advertised, with .370" / .378" of lift. This grind delivered gains of 97 bhp peak (119 at highest), and is the one we are using in all aggressive street / strip cars. We also tried this grind with a large T4 frame turbocharger and found power to hold strong all the way out to 8800 rpms, so this one can really deliver given a turbo with sufficient breathing ability! That setup yielded 820bhp at only 30psi. If you combine it with a small turbo, like a gt28xx, it will be a waste and the smaller camshafts should be used. We highly suggest combining it with our spring / retainer kit as even on a 600bhp turbo, you need to rev it out to get peak power. 

Next is the IECVA2, a milder cam, slightly less duration on both and in particular the intake cam is a good bit smaller. It is more equivalent to a cat cams 3651, a street camshaft for those who prefer more bottom end power and a totally civilized idle. None the less, this cam still delivered gains of 60 bhp peak over the stock cam set. 

Finally, we have a drop in intake cam, the IECVA3. A very mild cam which is slightly more aggressive then the Autotech intake cam, this will show absolutely no signs externally or in feeling to being cammed, other then the extra 37 bhp  

Dyno charts for all 3... These tests were conducted on a precision 5857 billet dbb turbocharger, mounted on a 2L 20v at 8.5:1 cr. A standalone was used and ignition timing was locked steady for all tests. Water and oil temps were stabilized at 170 degrees F before all runs, and IAT's were set to climb to 120 deg F at the end of each run. Boost was held steady via a 22psi tial spring combo with no boost controller utilized for most stable boost levels. 


























Last but not least, links to those camshafts: 

IECVA1 Street / Strip Camshaft Set: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608388-1-2.html 

IECVA2 Street Camshaft Set: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608390-1-2.html 

IECVA3 Street Intake Camshaft: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608391-1-2.html


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Is this for real Pete?? Not doubting, it just seems crazy


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> These are *not* regrinds, fwiw. :thumbup:


 pete you have a PM


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

What are the medium cams like given the same setup?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopefully better thn those junk Cats


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll be releasing more info as they get closer to release. Been waiting on cores and figuring out stuff for about a year, then we realized to do a really primo job we needed a dyno in house- that was another big delay... Finally been testing them, have a few more tweaks to do, especially to the big grind- the power is obviously there (and we did test the cat 3658 btw, we are making more power across the board)- but I need to work on the civility a little bit. 

We test each cam starting at the same water, oil, and air temps. I adjust the AWIC so that the final temp at the end of a run is about the same. We do 3 tests to verify repeatability- we are repeating within about 2hp, then move on. 

All of them are using the same exact timing map, which is why I used Q16- so I wouldn't have to worry about re-tuning timing between cams. The fuel map I obviously had to re-tune, but all the pulls are within a quarter point or so of 11.50:1. 

They ARE utah corrected numbers- I can't use the uncorrected ones as atmospheric conditions aren't exactly the same from day to day, which would throw the repeatability out the window. 

The cores are cast in Europe and ground in the usa. 

Here's a cam core before grinding:


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

hmm... opcorn:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is so awesome!!


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> This is so awesome!!


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Idle*

How do these cams sound at idle?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

jettaman18t said:


> How do these cams sound at idle?


 did you read the first post?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

No I didnt. Now I did. Haha thanks.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

jettaman18t said:


> How do these cams sound at idle?


 Not as lumpy as I thought they would be but they are more than any other 1.8T cams I have heard. I was down at IE the other day and Pete fired up the dyno and let it warm up to temp. I went outside and Pete showed me the exhaust stack coming out the roof. It has a flapper on the top and it was bouncing up and down. Pete said these were the only cams that made it do that. Once the motor was warmed up he did a pull and it was within a couple HP as that graph above. His testing methods are very repeatable and work great for comparison sake. 

BTW I was down there again tonight _(picking up my new VR6 Tuscan rods)_ when we heard someone was saying that these are just regrinds. I told Pete to take a picture of a core, which is what you see above. I hope this puts any rumors about these being re-grinds to rest.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Not as lumpy as I thought they would be but they are more than any other 1.8T cams I have heard. I was down at IE the other day and Pete fired up the dyno and let it warm up to temp. I went outside and Pete showed me the exhaust stack coming out the roof. It has a flapper on the top and it was bouncing up and down. Pete said these were the only cams that made it do that. Once the motor was warmed up he did a pull and it was within a couple HP as that graph above. His testing methods are very repeatable and work great for comparison sake.
> 
> BTW I was down there again tonight _(picking up my new VR6 Tuscan rods)_ when we heard someone was saying that these are just regrinds. I told Pete to take a picture of a core, which is what you see above. I hope this puts any rumors about these being re-grinds to rest.


 taken care of, some other companies like to say things that arnt true to sell there product


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> taken care of, some other companies like to say things that arnt true to sell there product


 who likes to tell lies for which they have no backing evidence?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

haenszel said:


> who likes to tell lies for which they have no backing evidence?


 Jealous people? Or people who sell a less capable product.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Jealous people? Or people who sell a less capable product.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

hell yeah!:thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

wow! 

now i really cant wait to get my 5857 + AEB rolling. :beer: to IE!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

wow that is damn impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The cores are cast in Europe and ground in the usa.
> Here's a cam core before grinding:


 Pete, 
we were under the impression that the prototypes you used for testing were OEM cams welded up and reground which would make sense from a production standpoint. If all the cams you have been testing were machined from raw blanks then I owe you a humble apology.It will be interesting to see how these fair against other camshafts on the market. 
119hp gain is no easy formula. 
Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

damn it pete, what do i do with my 52's now


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

was waiting for the offical show... 

i haven't run my 3651's yet and i am already over them...wanna send me a set since i haven't even started the car yet? the medium set? :]:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Looking great Pete. 

Is power gain proportional to initial power ? 

Started with X hp and now you have X * X% hp ? 

Smaller initial power results in less gains?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Would be nice to see some information regarding the drop in intake and the medium full set. I am in the process of building my AEB head and would love to try these as a DD car.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Edited for the troll.... lol


----------



## turbavanttro (Mar 29, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the numbers on the medium grind Pete~ 

Nice work! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> Would be nice to see some information regarding the drop in intake and the medium full set. I am in the process of building my AEB head and would love to try these as a DD car.


 Pete advised against this


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

browsing


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> Pete advised against this


 I am interested in either the full race set or the medium set for my AEB head on my 06A block as well. Why is this advised against for DD BT?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

liloldbie said:


> I am interested in either the full race set or the medium set for my AEB head on my 06A block as well. Why is this advised against for DD BT?


 the big cams are advised against DD. Not cams in general 

these cams only produce about 3-4 in of vacuum. not ideal for the break booster to help you stop and the greatest for stop-and-go traffic


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

that little vacuum would suck in stop and go traffic, def a learning curve to braking with those unless an aftermarket vacuum pump was added-imo advised


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Saw this over on FB, figured there'd be some commotion here on em. Sick work. Will you guys have a car at Wuste with these installed? I'll be back to bomb your booth space. :beer:


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> the big cams are advised against DD. Not cams in general
> 
> these cams only produce about 3-4 in of vacuum. not ideal for the break booster to help you stop and the greatest for stop-and-go traffic


 Makes sense now. 

Any idea what the medium set ran for vacuum? Or let alone just the intake cam?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> What I see here is either 1 of two things..
> 
> (1) the baseline numbers of the test werent accurate
> 
> ...


 Yes thank you opcorn: 



jettaman18t said:


> No I didnt. Now I did. Haha thanks.


 You dork LOL!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so when these cams get released, someone has to figure out how to use them in conjunction with the VVT :laugh:.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

agreed


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

liloldbie said:


> Makes sense now.
> 
> Any idea what the medium set ran for vacuum? Or let alone just the intake cam?


 pete told me this: 

medium 12in or so 
drop in 16in or so


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> that little vacuum would suck in stop and go traffic, def a learning curve to braking with those unless an aftermarket vacuum pump was added-imo advised


 

can you elaborate on this vacuum pump...?


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

wow, very impressive. any chance of a video to see this in action :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bryoc said:


> wow, very impressive. any chance of a video to see this in action :thumbup:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

derekb727 said:


> can you elaborate on this vacuum pump...?


 
http://www.autoanything.com/brakes/69A3151A0A0.aspx


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Pete, 


Can you give us insight into which valve train components will be needed for these cams?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Good job Pete :thumbup: 
Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

derekb727 said:


> Pete advised against this


 He's asking about the small and medium set, not the large set.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

screwball said:


> He's asking about the small and medium set, not the large set.


 is he? are you sure?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

screwball said:


> He's asking about the small and medium set, not the large set.





derekb727 said:


> is he? are you sure?


 Before this thread blows up also i will let both know 

I was asking about the small and medium set. I pmed derek to get more info and that's where we realized it was the small and medium set.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

theswoleguy said:


> that little vacuum would suck in stop and go traffic, def a learning curve to braking with those unless an aftermarket vacuum pump was added-imo advised


 It's not so bad. I ran with my vacuum at ~3 for about a year. It's not bad in traffic because when you let of the gas the vacuum shoots back up. However, it does suck when you are coming to a stop and put the clutch in. I would have to tap the gas to get them to work right


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> Pete,
> 
> 
> Can you give us insight into which valve train components will be needed for these cams?


 This....because I run a drop in intake cam now on a 62mm turbo. It doesn't do much at all. 

But....I don't have the money to get different length valves, solid lifters, or anything of that sort. 

I would like a recommended parts list for both the middle of the road and the race only cams. 

I feel you couldn't achieve these gains on duration only, I would assume lift had to be altered. Lift being the #1 reason the 20V head lags behind Honda cylinder heads. 

If lift was altered much, you're looking at changing quite a bit in the head.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

My bad :thumbup: 

Not trying to stir the pot, just trying to be clear, that's all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm working on solving the vacuum issue anyways. When these go for sale the big set will be dailyable. The medium set is more like a spicier set of 3651's. I might try an even bigger set yet, but I have CFM data from our dyno suggesting that we may be reaching the point of diminishing returns, so no promises there. 

I pretty much found out what the vacuum issue was yesterday after working on it all day, should have it sorted soon. We want to get these available to you guys as soon as possible, but on the flip side- not until they are perfect. I don't want to come out with v2, and v3, etc- and burn the early adopters. That's our responsibility when doing the R&D and part of the final price. 

As you can see, they have timing marks, no bolts to fall out, and they will clear the VVT tensioner without grinding. 

Thanks for your patience guys, we are working diligently to finish this stuff up as quickly as possible, trust me. We want them for sale just as badly as you guys.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

spicies than 3651's is awesome....thanks pete/IE!!:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::heart::heart:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We want to get these available to you guys as soon as possible, but on the flip side- not until they are perfect. I don't want to come out with v2, and v3, etc- and burn the early adopters. That's our responsibility when doing the R&D and part of the final price.


 Good man! We've all seen that around here way too often in the past, regarding everything from softwares, to turbo kits, to mounts, and cams. So BIG :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to being responsible. mmmmmm......refreshing. :beer:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

inivid said:


> Good man! We've all seen that around here way too often in the past, regarding everything from softwares, to turbo kits, to mounts, and cams. So BIG :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to being responsible. mmmmmm......refreshing. :beer:


 Im not sure if including software falls in that category because getting software updates can mean new tweaks to improve it, new features, etc.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't wait to check these babies out and run them on my car for all the haters already talking garbage.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> Im not sure if including software falls in that category because getting software updates can mean new tweaks to improve it, new features, etc.


 true that. u got me there. :beer:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

inivid said:


> true that. u got me there. :beer:


 :beer: 

Hopefully we get the full details on the setup and what it would take to run these safely, blah blah blah


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't want to come out with v2, and v3, etc- and burn the early adopters. That's our responsibility when doing the R&D and part of the final price.


 it's nice that SOMEONE has adopted this mentality. cams sound promising. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I can't wait to see some numbers after the ecu has been tuned to take advantage of the cams.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Can't wait to check these babies out and run them on my car for all the haters already talking garbage.


Haters?? Who's been hatin?? Looks like the IE boys may have struck the VE holy grail of the 20V head. A few of us were skeptical, as the gains are monstrous. Not everyone takes things at face value, no matter how reputable, and proven a company is. Business is business, sometimes things get skewed, or outright lied about to make a few duckets. Anyone remember the "Uni Tune Suite"?? I dont believe this to be the case here at all. IE has been on the cutting edge of R&D in our market and continues to push the envelope. :beer: to IE


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see the drop-in and medium set numbers :thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

agreed this cash is burning a whole in my pocket now.. 

sounds promising


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Can't wait to see the drop-in and medium set numbers :thumbup:


 +1


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> yes i would agree, a 5857 isnt all that big,especially for a big cam. but it's a bit bigger than a 30r.
> 
> 
> IE is being sent a 6262 compliments of a hookup through the speeding-g60 and plan to be testing this with the big cams.


 that would be from me :wave: here is my turbo i sent to pete to further help with the cam testing with a little larger turbo 

















comp turbo 6262 triple ceramic ball bearing ...not a PTE unit .. 
just my little contribution to the community for now


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

too sweet...motor looks even better in person


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

looking good guys 
if you guys want to test the 67 with the cams let me know its in a box right now anyways


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

jeez thats a lot of power gained!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pete you know we are always ready to test your product, car is back togheter waiting for snow to melt, 
could switch cams and see if we can beat our 750whp 35psi stock ecu tuned numbers, would be nice with 
just the cams to hit over 800whp at same boost, im running the 3652.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Haters?? Who's been hatin??


 I posted the results of the cams in the regional thread I frequent... There were quite a few tards talkin garbage.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

xtremvw2 said:


> Pete you know we are always ready to test your product, car is back togheter waiting for snow to melt,
> could switch cams and see if we can beat our 750whp 35psi stock ecu tuned numbers, would be nice with
> just the cams to hit over 800whp at same boost, im running the 3652.


 
Do it Pete!!!!!! Send Marc your cams :laugh:


----------



## Shredd (Jan 12, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


>


 dont mean to thread jack, but what kind of manifold is that??


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Shredd said:


> dont mean to thread jack, but what kind of manifold is that??


 http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/SPA_1_8T_Longitudinal_Turbo_Manifold_T3_Flanged-344-2.html


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

too bad that manifold isnt transverse.....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> too bad that manifold isnt transverse.....


 y i am using it in a transverse car


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

let us know how that innovative.....errrrr i mean comp turbo holds up. innovative turbos were junk, i wouldn't expect much better out of comp.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

No thread jacking please! :thumbup:


----------



## XLR8URLIFE (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't understand why the cams affect the vacuum which affects the brake booster. Can anyone explain quickly without sending the forum onto a huge tangent. 

Thanks.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

my cams idle around 5in/hg. my brake booster is fine. oem fine? nah. but not OMG!!!! i have no fuqing brake assist!!! lol.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Couldn't we all just install a Vac pump motor from a automatic car to help with this in street cars? 
Pete, I have all of Aarons engine parts and will be going back together here real soon. Has Aaron talked to you about any of your cams for his engine?


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

What vacuum pump from Automatic cars? What makes an auto different from a manual that it needs a vacuum pump? 

You could run a vacuum pump from a diesel. They don't don't have throttle bodies, so they don't produce vacuum.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

It was said that the medium set is more like a spicier set of 3651. How do the 3651's compare to my Schrick 252/260 cams? 

Just want to know how the medium set compares to my cams?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

1.8t67 said:


> let us know how that innovative.....errrrr i mean comp turbo holds up. innovative turbos were junk, i wouldn't expect much better out of comp.


Another constructive, polite, relevant post.. You are officialy the id=27 resident douche:thumbup: 



1.8t67 said:


> my cams idle around 5in/hg. my brake booster is fine. oem fine? nah. but not OMG!!!! i have no fuqing brake assist!!! lol.


Again.. Very relevant.. Does this tidbit of info make you one of the cool kids?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

couldnt you just run one of these? http://www.summitracing.com/search/Part-Type/Vacuum-Reservoirs/?keyword=Vacuum+Reservoirs


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Another constructive, polite, relevant post.. You are officialy the id=27 resident douche:thumbup:
> 
> Again.. Very relevant.. Does this tidbit of info make you one of the cool kids?


 almost as constructive as YOUR post, or relevant....eh? i don't think online douchebaggery could reach such a high. nobody can top you. you win!!!!!!! :laugh: 

the "tidbit" of information i posted is very relevant. another point of view from someone who has aggressive cams. pete made mention of "don't want to stop in neutral". i can see how you would look at your vaccuum and think this, but IN the car, it's not that bad. 

~internet toughguy/dork.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Another constructive, polite, relevant post.. You are officialy the id=27 resident douche:thumbup:
> 
> Again.. Very relevant.. Does this tidbit of info make you one of the cool kids?


 LOL what a dic$ huh?! I mean fuc$ Chad only sent Pete a bigger turbo to test on these new cams. Ain't no thing tho


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

velocity196 said:


> LOL what a dic$ huh?! I mean fuc$ Chad only sent Pete a bigger turbo to test on these new cams. Ain't no thing tho


 its all chicken but the feathers ..lol :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Come on guys.... Take it to PM or the streets errr I mean track..... Keep this thread on topic please.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

Ph8 said:


> What vacuum pump from Automatic cars? What makes an auto different from a manual that it needs a vacuum pump?
> 
> You could run a vacuum pump from a diesel. They don't don't have throttle bodies, so they don't produce vacuum.


 
alot of the vw mk4s with automatic transmissions have vacuum pumps down by the rack. Audi puts theirs next to the power steering reservoir. 

but the exact reason that they do have them i don't know


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that comp should hold up muucchh better than the older innovative units. those thigns were complete trash.


with the [email protected] minimum..should be around 125ish gain..most definetely..:beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

No updates? We're dying here!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> No updates? We're dying here!


 :wave:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :wave:


opcorn:


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

It was said that the medium set is more like a spicier set of 3651. How do the 3651's compare to my Schrick 252/260 cams?

Just want to know how the medium set compares to my cams?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I've been hearing some new rumors about the cams and latest testing. And they are SAUCY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

No updates.....


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I want saucy cams.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

any time frame on these??

id like to have car on road before july this year :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I think what hopefully will be the final round of prototypes is coming in mid to late next week. Been waiting on that for a while. :-/


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

FORK YEA!!! then bigger turbo


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> FORK YEA!!! then bigger turbo


 :beer::beer::wave::wave:


----------



## Hansi80 (Jun 15, 2009)

What would need to be changed going from Cat Cams 3652 to these race cams?

Considering which option is the best, these or the 3658..


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Im all in!*

When will these be ready too purchase?


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

what are the specs on these badboys...lift/duration/tdc/centerline..u know, all the real info


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

GrapeBandit said:


> what are the specs on these badboys...lift/duration/tdc/centerline..u know, all the real info


buy that shiz and run it..... and if you want to know the EXACT SPECIFICS, do werk as someone else obviously has.

but they will outperform every available offering from all other vendors as is, level for level.

and to further this, they will NOT be available to purchase until they are COMPLETELY DEVELOPED! no use wasting their (IE) time and all of ours on sub standard products. i am not sure very many people fully understand what goes into the development of such an undertaking. but it isnt "throw this number, run it, is what it is" type of situation.

they always said (amongst other things) that good things come to those that wait.... it will be worth the wait....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> buy that shiz and run it..... and if you want to know the EXACT SPECIFICS, do werk as someone else obviously has.
> 
> but they will outperform every available offering from all other vendors as is, level for level.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
:wave:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
> :wave:


I like updates, they make me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

i just wanna have em and test em


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> i just wanna have em


fyp :thumbup:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe I missed it but is there any idea on how many arms and legs I will have to sell to buy these?...Just want to know if I need to start saving.


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

*...*

May Life always protect Pete and his knowledge cause once they're out and deliver what has been said, many of us will be happy.
Will this come out with I.E prototype springs and retainers, regarding date of release for purchase.

BTW THIs looks as a Out of Stock part once it comes out dudes will fight for them


----------



## jeffs789 (May 23, 2007)

yeah its awesome except you lose both in the first 4500 rpm. Good thing its not a daily driver :laugh:


----------



## SDLEDS (Mar 3, 2011)

jeffs789 said:


> yeah its awesome except you lose both in the first 4500 rpm. Good thing its not a daily driver :laugh:


If your car has power before 4500rpm then your turbo isn't big enough 


Whats the heat treating process like on these cams? and would they benefit from being cryo treated?


----------



## ManikGTI (May 18, 2009)

what prereqs should be had with these? would i be able to run a mild cam w/ minor mods and still see big gains ?


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

cant wait for these to come out! should be badass!


----------



## rustywoodstone (Jul 6, 2007)

> what prereqs should be had with these? would i be able to run a mild cam w/ minor mods and still see big gains ?


 ditto..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Big turbo only, cams are a waste of money on k03 / k04. The turbo cannot flow any more air regardless of what you do to the engine. 

-Pete


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Is there an ETA on these? I'm looking for a replacement intake cam on my 28RS setup to get a little more umph up top.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

epic things take ample time.


i gotta say..if the mild drop in set is a spicy 3651..then HOLY****T!!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> epic things take ample time.
> 
> 
> i gotta say..if the mild drop in set is a spicy 3651..then HOLY****T!!


LOL


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We were working on it tonight, testing a new centerline angle and also the new springs and retainers to match. I think we are about ready to grind a bunch of these cores. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

YAY!!:wave::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Good deal. I am debating on getting a 3651 or QED Purple intake, but will patiently wait for these if they're on the horizon.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I was down there with Pete and these cams are bad ass. This new revision looks great for street car applications.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I hear things are going good, nice job guys. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I just burned 4 gallons of Q 16 in 5 minutes testing valve springs. 9400 RPM flat line / rpm lock is thirsty on fuel!  Now I think I need a beer too, watching it just hold there is intense. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I was scared just doing pulls to 9300 last night. I can't imagine letting it sit at 9400 RPM. Bet that made your butthole pucker up. :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I 5 minutes testing valve springs. 9400 RPM flat line / rpm lock


What valve springs are they? The ones for these cams?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I just burned 4 gallons of Q 16 in 5 minutes testing valve springs. 9400 RPM flat line / rpm lock is thirsty on fuel!  Now I think I need a beer too, watching it just hold there is intense. :thumbup:


thats duckin nuts!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> What valve springs are they? The ones for these cams?


IE springs & retainers... Custom rates specially matched to these cams, wound from japanese Kobe spring steel, nano peened- Everything made in the states... The retainers are mil spec titanium, ultra light weight. The price will be fair too, we will not be the most expensive option out there by far. 

I've been sitting on the springs for some time waiting for this new cnc lathe of ours to get up and running in order to make the matching retainers. Now it looks like we're all set to launch along with the cams. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LOFLYNVW (Dec 21, 2010)

awesome! man did you send a set to us so MZ can play with them....


----------



## LOFLYNVW (Dec 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just burned 4 gallons of Q 16 in 5 minutes testing valve springs. 9400 RPM flat line / rpm lock is thirsty on fuel!  Now I think I need a beer too, watching it just hold there is intense. :thumbup:


4 gallons @ what 75-95$ for 5 gallons...lol


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

LOFLYNVW said:


> 4 gallons @ what 75-95$ for 5 gallons...lol


ahhhhh, the cost of R & D. in the end it is all well worth it, well...that is, if you develope somthing that people want... and can afford.

was this done on the stock lifters?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

me want mild drop in set with full valvetrain...

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap

:beer::beer::heart::heart::heart::heart::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

whats the estimated price on these cams and valvetrain


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

These cams are made in US and not China, right?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Gulfstream said:


> These cams are made in US and not China, right?


pg 2



[email protected] said:


> The cores are cast in Europe and ground in the usa.
> 
> Here's a cam core before grinding:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my cats will become a lamp and a shifter..they are doomed...


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

yea I probably need some of these... with GTX upgrade. Already planning next winter project :laugh:


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

you know Pete im ready to test these new product of yours.. let me know when


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Shipping on monday Marc - I just didn't want to ship them out to *anybody* untested. Shoot me an email, I can't remember how quick you need them, so that I can ship them appropriately. :thumbup:


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

email sent we will test them too don't worry:thumbup:


----------



## Ibiza20v (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

I just read a lot and post little, I will try to change that with time :laugh:.

Love to see new developments for the 20v head for the amateur market. There are lot made by motorsports industries over all the years of the 20v head, but those profiles for some mistery of life tend to be far from amateurs engines.

I noticed for what IE people said that these cams are cast. I would personally go for hollow billet cams if I want to rev over 8000rpm. Greater stiffness per weight and improve valvetrain natural frequency a lot.

If the chain sprocket isnt supplied, ¿how can I change my cams setup? I say this because If I have a stroker kit and you supply it with the overlap for a 1.8 crank the peak torque will be elsewhere. If you make race cams, we amateurs or race engineers preciate a lot to be able to choose where we want our torque to be. I´m aware of the problems for sprokets bad torqued or bad mated to the camshaft. And in forced induction engines, overlap has a lot to do with the kind of turbocharger you are running... so its crucial that a sprocket option for these cams.

I really love 20v heads, in fact I have 4 years working in 20v profiles and some more in cams in general. Since I love to design my cams and have them grinded for all my projects and my friends ones.

Pete, I bet you are aware about hertz stresses and the problem that intake bucket in 20v have.. mostly becoming from their 13.9mm radius issue which not only limits the velocity to 0.208mm/deg but put you a lot of attention to material hardness. A difference between cam and bucket of 5HRC is neccesary and check springs since you wouldnt want to addup possitive acceleration a lot and pass 1600Nm for more than 15° in each flank. You will have reliabilities issues there. Of course it is a race cam and the users should know that for the good and also for the bad things jeje.

Well guys. Nice to have these kings of readings of new cams in the market. A long while since I didnt read smth this level at VWVortex. I had another nick in the old days but I forgot it so had this new one :wave:


EDIT: Where I said kings... should be kind. My english... :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there... 

Yes, these cams are a little tricky. The intake profile is a little compromised due to the lifter size as you know, and yea- you have to keep a real eye on the hertz stresses. 

I have a trick I will play with later which will allow a lot more velocity on the intake cam actually, but for now there is no need really- I am getting as much lift as I want. With some trick lifters we can put a profile as if it was a much bigger diameter follower and yet not hang the cam off the edge. 

On the centerlines- we have sold (other) cams for these engines for years now, and I have only 1, or 2 customers who actually have the ability to adjust the centerlines, and even those just set it to what they have been told... I know only one other who actually has played with the centerline angles on the dyno, etc. This engine is not an easy one for the typical customer to do much testing on. We have tested c-l angles on both 1.8L and 2.0L from 103 degrees all the way to 118 degrees, in all sorts of combinations. This of course was a huge amount of work! We feel that for 99% of customers the locked cam gear setup is the way to go, as they wouldn't want to adjust it from what we have anyways. For the other 1%, we will eventually be offering a press fit adjustable setup. Billets will be coming as well, but again, we are starting with what most people want, and working out from there. :thumbup:

It's also possible to press the gear off the end and press it back on, I can degree these about as fast as a set of adjustable ones this way haha- too much practice testing all those centerline angles. :laugh:


----------



## Ibiza20v (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Pete. The trick buckets you are telling about I figure out how they are and since you arent telling the trick I wouldnt be the one. But check the contact stresses since they skyrocket with that kind of buckets. They are only useful for race use and not for every day, for which a flat one is the way to go. 

Another good point is to check the lobe excentricity but in order to have it grind the right way I wouldnt go with a provider that has no less than a Landis.

The springs you are using appart from Kobe steel etc... I imagine they are elliptical profile ones.

Last time I check Kauffmann Federns for their price in order to make customs springs for a 20v they asked 4000 Eur :facepalm:


EDIT: I wouldnt go with chilled cast for your more aggresive 9000rpms cams and high rate springs, since the camshaft windage grows exponentially with all the bad issues that it carry with it. For your medium profiles and below 8000rpm cams it should work ok.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Rumor has it mine are on the way soon *drool*


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

^

I want a set too


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

start selling your old cams for peanuts


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

Very inspiring testing & results! :thumbup:



derekb727 said:


> was this done on the stock lifters?


That's what I was wondering about also.

Thanks in advance Pete,

Best regards,
Walter


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

So whats the word on these?


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

valve springs and retainers are gonna get tested this friday 40psi 9400rpm on the dyno. we have custom 
cams from CAT for now IE wil be next


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Waiting for some results. Was thinking of going with QED purple next month.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i got a couple actually WOT to redline runes with my cats yesterday..if the mild dropins are better than the 3651's..i am def sold..it's been awhile since i roasted 4th gear over 100mph on 18psi lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Can a brotha get an update-uh, on these here cams-uh, release date-uh?


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

very very interested!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

tedgram said:


> Waiting for some results. Was thinking of going with QED purple next month.


 Yeah if I we're you I'd wait. I bought the purple cams and I can't wait to get my car running, but I wonder if these would be better for my build


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Release date please , pretty please


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

in time..perfection takes careful control and patience.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I just burned 4 gallons of Q 16 in 5 minutes testing valve springs. 9400 RPM flat line / rpm lock is thirsty on fuel!  Now I think I need a beer too, watching it just hold there is intense. :thumbup:


 i wanna see a video cuz i know that shiat was gloooowing!!!


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

new IE spring retainer kit as held up fine did leak down today and all valves are A1. Thanks to Tom from TKrace.com 
for the great job again. 

Still done at 34psi loaded mustang dyno 3 gear pull on 28" slicks 

Thanks to IE for yet another product that helps our car stay together. 2weeks first track test of the year. 

http://www.eurodyne.ca/MarkAutoXtrem/GOPR0085.MP4


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

holy fack!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::wave::heart:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

xtremvw2 said:


> new IE spring retainer kit as held up fine did leak down today and all valves are A1. Thanks to Tom from TKrace.com
> for the great job again.
> 
> Still done at 34psi loaded mustang dyno 3 gear pull on 28" slicks
> ...


 Sick **** Marc ! You coming to Cayuga this year ? Congrats thus far. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

i don't think so, alot of changes coming that will talk about when the times come, so looks like april 9-10 
is all i might be able to race this year, hope not but for now we are looking at that event like the begining 
of the year and the end of the season.. 

gone thru the whole car again this weekend after the dyno everything is top notch, just need to see now 
if the new gears will hold up hard 2 step launches on 28"


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

xtremvw2 said:


> i don't think so, alot of changes coming that will talk about when the times come, so looks like april 9-10
> is all i might be able to race this year, hope not but for now we are looking at that event like the begining
> of the year and the end of the season..
> 
> ...


Good luck at Show and Go Marc, hope you hit that 8.xx!! You deserve it man :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:wave: Its spring.... Where are the cams? :laugh:


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

when will the cams be released im going to order the full valvetrain from you guys for my head and would like to do cams


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

You KNOW you want to send some of these cams out to DC!


----------



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

will be doing AEB head conversion/ timing belt in the near future..... the suspense of the release of these cams is worst than filing taxes


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

If these cams are not out by end of the month I'm going with Cat cams.


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

tedgram said:


> If these cams are not out by end of the month I'm going with Cat cams.


Seriously, if you dont meet our deadlines we will buy an inferior product. Dont make us do that!


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

Where u gonna order the cat cams from these are takeing to long


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

tedgram said:


> If these cams are not out by end of the month I'm going with Cat cams.



You might as well just go and order the cats then- it's a week freight to get them from the grinder to us, and it doesn't sound like they are going to grind them this week. Let me know if you figure out how to install the cats :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i can't wait to buy these and sell my cats..though i am pleased with the cats..i can't imagine how much more plesed i'll be with these. exciting.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You might as well just go and order the cats then- it's a week freight to get them from the grinder to us, and it doesn't sound like they are going to grind them this week. Let me know if you figure out how to install the cats :laugh:


bwha ahhahahaha ahahaha aaaah ahaha ha ha haha ha...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Its just out of my control, and a little frustrating- lol. It's not like I am hoarding a bunch of cams which are ready to sell.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i can't wait to buy these and sell my cats..though i am pleased with the cats..i can't imagine how much more plesed i'll be with these. exciting.


are you going for the mid cams or just the drop-in intake?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

mild set..no need for race cams lol


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I hear ya! These will be my next winter project :thumbup:

cant wait to see what gain to be had on a car like mine. 420whp on billet 3071


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ditto


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Its just out of my control, and a little frustrating- lol. It's not like I am hoarding a bunch of cams which are ready to sell.


is there any eta?


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

These look ****ing amazing from everything ive seen so far.

I am in the initial planning stages of building up an AEB head so i will be staying tuned and waiting to see a "kit" with everything i need so i can do a one stop shop with you guys.


----------



## volksmech1 (Jan 4, 2006)

looks bad ass. i skimed through the first page then replied so this may have been answered already. assuming these are drop in cams then i am assuming they are for a hydraulic lifter correct? or is this a solid lifter setup?


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

besides the questions about lifters, what about port work, and valves etc?

more info on the head itself please. im really curious as i will be starting the build process on an AEB here soon. PM me if necessary.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> is there any eta?


x2

i assume these cams would be compatable with supertech valves, springs, retainers and hydro lifters?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

For some reason that link will not load for me. Is it on youtube?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you all going to do a comparison with other brand Cams instead of the stock cams, we all know they suck but it would be awesome to get some comparisons againt some other reputable cam manufactures.

Also, how are things coming with your other valve train components and the cam gear you were talking about?


db


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

cams please for my 72mm billet precison turbo hurry guys asap am ready


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I want the medium set with matching valves/valve train, to go please.....


:beer:


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

If you cant wait for the cams to be released order a stroker kit instead  Seriously


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

Gulfstream said:


> I want the medium set with matching valves/valve train, to go please.....
> 
> 
> :beer:


hes gonna have to setup a lottery or something. lol

no way these stay in stock for more than a few days.


medium set for me too. and full ferrea setup is what ive decided to go with on my AEB.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

A267MM said:


> cams please for my 72mm billet precison turbo hurry guys asap am ready


bwahahahahahah


----------



## BengRock (Aug 29, 2009)

MKIII_96 said:


> x2
> 
> i assume these cams would be compatable with supertech valves, springs, retainers and hydro lifters?


yes please answer this pete???


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

why wouldn't they?


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## EErie A4 (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Its just out of my control, and a little frustrating- lol. It's not like I am hoarding a bunch of cams which are ready to sell.


I know "the process" can take forever...

What is your realistic expected release date?


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait Pete, these are going to be a big step forward for the 1.8T


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

turboistheanswertocancer said:


> Can't wait Pete, these are going to be a big step forward for the 1.8T


anything these (IE) guys do is a big step for the 1.8T......

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a little video I made yesterday because I was really excited about how well these 2200cc siemens deka's idle on gas--- The relevant thing is that it also contains video of the idle characteristics of our "street / strip" hydraulic grind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1oXSkpuLOU

:thumbup:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

I really like your new "lets show **** on video" approach.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

haenszel said:


> I really like your new "lets show **** on video" approach.


agreed the way it should be done!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> agreed the way it should be done!


We all love videos. Especially to promote bad ass products! :thumbup:


----------



## vwdubs27 (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Found my new cams for my 6262


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

03redgti said:


> Found my new cams for my 6262


Ooooooooohh 6262


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

03redgti said:


> Found my new cams for my 6262



Here you go: Comp 6262 with our street / strip cams, 2008cc stroker, AEB head with good valve job and stock ports... 30.5psi... Turbo is maxed out. 










:thumbup:


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

Bl**dy h*ll!! That's outstanding! Well done and congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Sick, nice job guys.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

throw a 3071 on there for ****s and gigs


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm impressed based on a relatively stock head.... 

You can see it's outta turbine with that setup. That said, it's a serious amount of output!



How those bearings holding up? 


E.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Can I send you my billet 4272 to see what it makes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a T3 flange right now haha, and I'm keeping it that way for now because I have to test some more parts which need to be tested on a "street" turbo. I do have an open T4 flange manifold and stuff here I might eventually put on there. 

Ya, .63 a/r T3 housing = chokefest up top.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Where / when can I order Pete!?


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Chart of same setup without cam? And what fuel?

And +1 on when're they available?!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

gbisus13 said:


> And what fuel?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> q16


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

interesting result.. :thumbup:
I may try a pair of these on mine... as my special grind cats are a little worn in the racecar


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go: Comp 6262 with our street / strip cams, 2008cc stroker, AEB head with good valve job and stock ports... 30.5psi... Turbo is maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you show a plot with boost/afr/egt/ait on same plot Pete?
what fuel was this test done with?

many thanks


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

Definitely interested as soon as pre order is up I'm game


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

ok any ideas when these will be available? like within the next couple months? i need soooommmeeee


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

patience grasshopper....in due time..excellent things will come...

haha..that felt very bill&ted lol


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting, now that im about to rebuild my setup....... this makes for some naughty thoughts.

:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

carsluTT;71508661..... this makes for some naughty thoughts.
:beer:[/QUOTE said:


> indeed..from all the stuff they posted with testing..thos emilds are jsut amazing


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

If I end up getting a TT and finish building the 2.1L downstairs, ill have to add as set of the street/strips to my head for sure. Dont take too long IE  The temptation of getting an R32 is becoming too much! Im sure you guys would probably come out with cams for the 3.2 as well though huh?


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd love to see what you have in the works for keeping up vac levels with the high end cams. I've heard you can get a vac pump from the appropriately modeled automatic tranny version of your car?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm totally rocking a broner over these cams.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm shopping for valvetrain springs, any rough timeline on those?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> I'm shopping for valvetrain springs, any rough timeline on those?


Who knows, they said April, its now almost the end of May. Still no cams, spring or whatever. I say everything will be available some time in July.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

As long as we aren't being screwed around some more, everything is launching June 3-4 at the Wuste show in Vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As long as we aren't being screwed around some more, everything is launching June 3-4 at the Wuste show in Vegas. :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> As long as we aren't being screwed around some more, everything is launching June 3-4 at the Wuste show in Vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Who knows, they said April, its now almost the end of May. Still no cams, spring or whatever. I say everything will be available some time in July.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


LOL these things are a wiggle of a nose and POOF, done! Just sayin"



[email protected] said:


> As long as we aren't being screwed around some more, everything is launching June 3-4 at the Wuste show in Vegas. :thumbup:


sweet, lookin forward to seeing the price tag.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fuk the price tag..proof is in the pudding.

good by 034 springs and cat cams!!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> fuk the price tag..proof is in the pudding.
> 
> good by 034 springs and cat cams!!


Price tag means everything when u already have a set of cams dingle berry . Besides unless I missed the post I have not seen a direct comparison of these cams vs cat cams. Not that I'm doubting they make more than cats, I'm just saying the lil more they might make might not be worth the price tag...for me


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

LIES!!

your a big baller...don't lie to me pookie..


----------



## g60_boost (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm surprised that no one is skeptical about the " 119.2hp " gains in swapping a set of cams. Do you believe that buying these cams your car will actually make 119hp more over the stock grind?

I've seen 40-60hp gains on evo's and honda's with very aggressive cams, with heads that flow much more than ours. 

Not saying it's an impossible gain, but I'll be sitting back and waiting for the end users to post back to back dyno's before making a decision.

You can't claim that Cat, Schrick, Autotech etc is inferior to a product that has not even been released yet lol..:screwy:

Watching:thumbup:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Think about what we are comparing here. A set of cams for a 150-180hp car with power falling off at 5k on a turbo still making power at 8k+ vs a Evo set of cams for a car making 300hp. Both making 600+bhp, guess which one will show bigger gains when swapped to comparable sized cams suited for said 600bhp turbo? Pete maxed out a 5857 .63 at only 22psi on a 2L. So they deff are making the power. Sure, we all love to see first hand and more dynos, but what he posted is not implausible at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

cincyTT said:


> Think about what we are comparing here. A set of cams for a 150-180hp car with power falling off at 5k on a turbo still making power at 8k+ vs a Evo set of cams for a car making 300hp. Both making 600+bhp, guess which one will show bigger gains when swapped to comparable sized cams suited for said 600bhp turbo? Pete maxed out a 5857 .63 at only 22psi on a 2L. So they deff are making the power. Sure, we all love to see first hand and more dynos, but what he posted is not implausible at all.


Exactly, while I'd love to sit here and tell you my product is just that awesome, the reality is that the stock cams are a terrible mis-match for the setups people are running. You're talking about an ULEV engine which was designed for peak torque to be achieved at what, 2000 rpm? We're taking and moving the cams to have a peak power in the 8000 rpm range, it's not surprising the gains are huge. 

The other thing was, we tested at 22psi because we new the turbocharger would not be the limiting factor at that boost. It also was the biggest combo of wastegate springs Tial sells, and anything above that (EBC) was too inconsistent. Odviously, if you are already maxing out your turbocharger, the gains will be smaller. 

Cincy- I did up the boost later, it made 572 bhp on 22psi. At ~28 psi it made 630, which was the most I could get out of it on that turbo. So, odviously it is breathing fairly well to come within ~50 bhp of maxing out that turbo at mild boost. 

I welcome anybody who happens to be in the SLC area to stop by, check out the dyno and setup, and I will even show you all the datalogs etc. :thumbup:


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe its all smoke and mirrors, maybe they just want to put out a crappy product and take all that money to the bank.

Or maybe pete and ie have put togeather a product that is truely great like their rods and the only way to make people look is to show the high end of what it can do.

I dont think they are telling you if you drop these in your k03 is going to make 119 more hp, but that if you have a great setup minus a good set of cams; these are the probally the best you can find with out getting custom grinds. 

Seriously does any one want cat cams since their quality controll went to $hit? 

If u dont like a product then dont buy it. If you already have cams u dont need it. 

IE is one of the few companies developing new product for an engine no longer sold. Its not like they are going to make it rich selling these. So why is it somany think they would ruin a good name for a few $k? 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I welcome anybody who happens to be in the SLC area to stop by, check out the dyno and setup, and I will even show you all the datalogs etc. :thumbup:


Pete, I've been talking to Cassidy about these cams and he said that you may have some dynos of them on a smaller turbo (i.e. 2860 ish). If so, could you post them up? 

Also, I'm dong a build with a 60-1 that was given to me and I've been seriously considering your intake only cam. Reason being is that the 60-1 is running a .48 A/R with a clipped turbine (don't know what the turbine is from as it doesn't match any specs that I know of) 

Anyway, it was a custom jobbie worked over by the guys at Majestic turbo. It dynoed 400 AWHP on the last 1.8t it was on so I know it works. However I think that the turbine housing is still too restrictive to warrant an exhaust cam. 

So I guess in a roundabout way what I'm asking is, a) what kind of gains would you see on smaller turbos with the intake cam and b) what kind of gains would I see on a bigger turbo with a comparatively small turbine A/R (again, intake only cam)?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I think Pete mentioned there would be 3 cuts of cams or 2, can't remember.

I am hoping to see two sets, one Big ass set and another that preserves some driveablility.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

PassatMrT said:


> Pete, I've been talking to Cassidy about these cams and he said that you may have some dynos of them on a smaller turbo (i.e. 2860 ish). If so, could you post them up?
> 
> Also, I'm dong a build with a 60-1 that was given to me and I've been seriously considering your intake only cam. Reason being is that the 60-1 is running a .48 A/R with a clipped turbine (don't know what the turbine is from as it doesn't match any specs that I know of)
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

No, we do not have any dyno results from a small turbo like the gt28r. For a turbo like that I would suggest either the intake cam or none at all- those turbos are pretty easy to max out. 

As far as your 60-1, I can tell you our bigger cam does work OK with some exhaust backpressure- we did over 700bhp through a .63 T3 housing. That said, I would strongly advise you to put a .63 housing on that thing- that's a 600whp turbo with a very small hot side... It's going to choke up way before that compressor wheel runs out of steam.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No, we do not have any dyno results from a small turbo like the gt28r. For a turbo like that I would suggest either the intake cam or none at all- those turbos are pretty easy to max out.
> 
> As far as your 60-1, I can tell you our bigger cam does work OK with some exhaust backpressure- we did over 700bhp through a .63 T3 housing. That said, I would strongly advise you to put a .63 housing on that thing- that's a 600whp turbo with a very small hot side... It's going to choke up way before that compressor wheel runs out of steam.


I'm not going to be able to put a .63 A/R housing on it because of the clip. I would imagine that a .63 A/R housing combined with a turbine clip would make it lag like a sonofabitch. Also, it's a Turbonetics Hi-Fi so it's only rated at about 53 lb/min instead of the 60 lb/min of the full 60-1. 

However, I may go with a different turbo down the road, since I'll have an externally gated T31 setup which will fit a million and one different configurations. In the meantime, I'll be running this one since it was free. Truth be told as well, I'm at 3500 ft so the smaller A/R is of help in terms of overall driveability. 

Anyway, at least I have it from you guys that it should work with the 60-1 though. Do you guys have any other dynos to post up? Preferably ones of the intake only cam?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if i remember correctly..pete is at about the same elevation as you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are at 4500 feet... It's not too bad, but what would I know, it's just what I'm used too  I know our shop van hauls ass down at sea level hahahaha.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

What are the prices going to be for your cams?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are at 4500 feet... It's not too bad, but what would I know, it's just what I'm used too  I know our shop van hauls ass down at sea level hahahaha.


thats ok pete my shop is around 450 ft elevation lol


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Imagine the results on a "florida dyno"  LOL


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

my house back home is 9688ft :]


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Elevation where I live and closest dynos..... 8 ft

:-O

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Pete I need to dyno your cams using the dynos here so everyone can call bs lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

tedgram said:


> What are the prices going to be for your cams?


x2 :banghead: :sly:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it would great to show us Cat guys the difference between your new cam and the Cats Pete. Any chance in that?


----------



## ibiza 20vf (Nov 21, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> I think it would great to show us Cat guys the difference between your new cam and the Cats Pete. Any chance in that?



+1


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

+2 and price please.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm sold. bring em on


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

even if they are more...the graphs are proof. takin a pretty popular turbo and making more on the 3651 equivalent set than the 58's or 52's did with an almost exact setup...plus mor epower under the curve and the user ability.


all i am hearing is a bunch of fukn whining from people. most of which haven't got much more than a bt kit. and then there are those of you who have had cats and hated them cos their so fukn weird to install and setup and the power is aweosme but you have to dial them in.


so for the mild drop in set, you have a plug an dplay set of cams, they go in, no tune needed, they idle, timing is a cinch, their better quality( if you have cats this is gonna be very obvious), they make more under the curve and out of boost, and then they deliver up top..even if it's only a few mor eup top..it's the overall product we all wanted. the whole package, and now that it's here. we get typical replies comin from alot of us...


how cheap? how cheap, how cheap?


step up, throw down. if i have the cash, i will sell my one piece cat 3651's and buy these and show. ****, if i can come up with the cash i would buy them first, dyno my cats, then put these in and re-dyno. though i bet i will get beat to it cos i'm not a baller :cough:AL:cough:

be happy someone has taken a year to develop these well past the extent of the cats, for a product that is superior to those out there.

IE FTW


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> be happy someone has taken a year to develop these well past the extent of the cats, for a product that is superior to those out there.
> 
> IE FTW


erm, more than a year.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> erm, more than a year.


well sorry, if you keep up this attitude, i'm gonna eat your powdery toasted ass!!

now don't get me wrong, i effin love my cats. they make power up to 8k and then some, but even 51's have some missing bottom end, either way.

meowgtfoftwlolmofg


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

first week in June I understand there will be more info :wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

facck i hope so..i need to sell some organs...


IE mild cams
watermeth
bigger heat exchanger

i got two kidneys...i'm healthy as a muthafuka...anyone need a kidney? A- blood?


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Most of the whiners don't even have the $ to get a set. That's why they are crying about it.there its about 10% of the people on this form that will actually pony up the $. 

Since the vast majority seem to THINK that IE is full of crap I'd like to see them develop a set of cams and put them to the market. After all they know more than the rest of us...

In other words if your not part of the solution; Your part of the problem.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk
THX FOR THE CORRECTION


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> facck i hope so..i need to sell some organs...
> 
> 
> IE mild cams
> ...


Like your style! :beer:

Im getting 1000cc in 2 weeks together with AEM wmi kit, 5gallon in trunk. Come winter; IE midcams and mby a PTE 5830R... I think my billet 71R is good no doubt but... I WANT MORE


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wait..did you just say IE is full of ****?? i'm lost??


eitherway, i jsut did some diggin..and with my bloodtype(rare) i can get $110k for one of my kidneys...soo set of milds and downpayment on a house back on the mainland!!! woohoo!!


anyway, i agree..most are just kicking tyres and making noise.

i got my stock cams bagge dup, who wants to buy some 3651's? only got >600 miles to date...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

i think he meant 



> Since the vast majority seem to *THINK* that IE is full of crap I'd like to see them develop a set of cams and put them to the market. After all they know more than the rest of us...


and i, happen to be part of the solution and a different movement altogether. i wanna see mine @ Wuste


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think it's that anyone disagrees that these make power. There are a few things to consider. 1, this is a dyno that reads crank power, it's somewhat misleading. 2, a bunch of us have or are bout to have (I'm in the bout to have bracket) files based around Cat cams. With that said, it raises some question like, should software be left to a stock cam profile, or to a Cat profile? If usibg a Cat profile, which one? Personally speaking, I'd love to toss my Cats in the garbage. I'm not gunna do that but it's been nothing but a headache thus far. And I'd love to see a camparision from my cams to these new cams. Now that is the kinda numbers we really need. Those will be numbers that can be with outta doubt tried and tru results of petes and whom evers hard work.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

lol did you seriously just post that engine dyno numbers are misleading? LOL.

I have a set of IEs on my car..... should have some results this summer :thumbup:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

carbide01 said:


> lol did you seriously just post that engine dyno numbers are misleading? LOL.
> 
> I have a set of IEs on my car..... should have some results this summer :thumbup:



It takes two months to do a before and after dyno ? LOL.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

carbide01 said:


> lol did you seriously just post that engine dyno numbers are misleading? LOL.
> 
> I have a set of IEs on my car..... should have some results this summer :thumbup:


Yeah I did! Since your not bright enough to realize what in talking bout I'll give you a hint. How many people here have their motor dynoed? Non! How many people here have their car chassis dynoed? Did you figure it out yet?! Crank power vs wheel power just in case you couldn't figure it out!


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

velocity196 said:


> Crank power vs wheel power just in case you couldn't figure it out!


its got to be given that vortex forums just bring escalation.
opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> Yeah I did! Since your not bright enough to realize what in talking bout I'll give you a hint. How many people here have their motor dynoed? Non! How many people here have their car chassis dynoed? Did you figure it out yet?! Crank power vs wheel power just in case you couldn't figure it out!



Ya, chassis dyno results are generally pretty worthless. LOL. Unless you are monitoring coolant, oil, air temps, and controlling boost in some repeatable manner, it basically doesn't mean *(#)%#. How do you think all these cold air intakes and stuff post "dyno gains"...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Pretty sure Al is getting at that the gains wont be shown as large on a chassis dyno. I dont see the issue since all dynos read differently anyways. Love people getting dynoed on a DD and told to just add XXXhp for a dynojet. Who cares? The import thing here would be is not just the power gained up top, but the lack of low end if any given up compared to other sets.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

cincyTT said:


> Pretty sure Al is getting at that the gains wont be shown as large on a chassis dyno. I dont see the issue since all dynos read differently anyways. Love people getting dynoed on a DD and told to just add XXXhp for a dynojet. Who cares? The import thing here would be is not just the power gained up top, but the lack of low end if any given up compared to other sets.


:thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, chassis dyno results are generally pretty worthless. LOL. Unless you are monitoring coolant, oil, air temps, and controlling boost in some repeatable manner, it basically doesn't mean *(#)%#. How do you think all these cold air intakes and stuff post "dyno gains"...


Pete why don't I send u my cams, you can degree them like we talked a yr ago and show us the differences between the cat 3658 and your new cam :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, chassis dyno results are generally pretty worthless. LOL. Unless you are monitoring coolant, oil, air temps, and controlling boost in some repeatable manner, it basically doesn't mean *(#)%#. How do you think all these cold air intakes and stuff post "dyno gains"...


pete: I would'nt be quite so general with the chassis dyno dissing..  Not everyones just doing power runs Sir


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i like how i recieved an infraction, again..for saying jews..

anyway,

the dynos here, if i may say, are the mild sets..not the race. and as previously stated, alot of people ar ebarking..but i can tell you..velocity, myself, badger(who has some), and a truly, handfull of others..will buy them, bt most here..will just sit on their ass and continue to talk shiat and whine. they will beg for dyno's, why hasn't anyone dyno'd blahblahblah...but they won't do it. they won't do a damn thing.

can we move on already?? can we accept someone is TAKING THE TIME,MONEY AND EFFORT TO GIVE US BETTER PERFORMING AND BETTER RESEARCHED AND DEVELOPED PRODUCTS!? or will we just do what we do now and sound like a bunch of crying children??


seems to a recurring trend for the people who push the limits..they get judged then they disappear and no one benefits...not syaing IE will, cos well, no one else does in house, out of their pocket development, for the 1.8T(and others) like these guys. NO ONE. most other companies are too big, have moved on or don't care.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

badger5 said:


> pete: I would'nt be quite so general with the chassis dyno dissing..  Not everyones just doing power runs Sir


Ya, its just that a crack of a ball valve controlling a temp can make or break 10bhp, and yet most people aren't even measuring or going for any sort of temperature consistency between runs... But then they will turn around and split hairs over a few bhp, it's kind of comical to me.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i watch my temps in my logs and know i need to get a better cooling system!! :wave:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, chassis dyno results are generally pretty worthless. LOL. Unless you are monitoring coolant, oil, air temps, and controlling boost in some repeatable manner, it basically doesn't mean *(#)%#. How do you think all these cold air intakes and stuff post "dyno gains"...


I disagree and agree with you. It's not at all worthless however your right in the fact that a engine dyno with show more accurately the gains and loses. Which is exactly why I offered my cams to you. Well that and I need them timed by someone whom knows what he's doing LOL. offer still stands if your interested, and I'm looking forward to the release. I'm def buying a set of medium cams. :thumbup:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I have a race the middle of July and need an intake cam to move my max power up in rpm. I'm waiting for price and spec's and will have to jump as soon as yours is out or go with a Cat 51 so I'll have time to install and tune. I'm getting a little nervous.


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all I have a tt with like 425hp and a 62/62 in it how much hp will I get from these and where can I buy them lol


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

gabewatts25 said:


> Hi all I have a tt with like 425hp and a 62/62 in it how much hp will I get from these and where can I buy them lol



one million horsepowerzzz..lol well you will get more than stock


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gabewatts25 said:


> Hi all I have a tt with like 425hp and a 62/62 in it how much hp will I get from these and where can I buy them lol


425who on a 6262?? turn the boost up!!


depends..the tests he did were with the mild drop in set i believe. so probaby a good 60whp gain


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 425who on a 6262?? turn the boost up!!
> 
> 
> depends..the tests he did were with the mild drop in set i believe. so probaby a good 60whp gain


Where can I buy them from?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

you can't yet but you will be able to order direct from IE or from an IE dealer soon. :thumbup:


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> you can't yet but you will be able to order direct from IE or from an IE dealer soon. :thumbup:


Sounds good thanks dude can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

This is when pete plans to have everything ready :thumbup: not to far away. 



[email protected] said:


> As long as we aren't being screwed around some more, everything is launching June 3-4 at the Wuste show in Vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 425who on a 6262?? turn the boost up!!


LOL


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> LOL


what!! u know i'm right!! that's like a bar dude...that turbo needs 2 bar!!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> what!! u know i'm right!! that's like a bar dude...that turbo needs 2 bar!!


Maybe but prolly more like 1.25 to 1.5bar. It's awd so he get a lil more drive train loss. I like your attitude tho. I'm the same way, I luv boost to much


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I wanna by cams for my hooptie, when are these gonna be ready?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*

*waiting eagerly*


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this week:beer:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this week:beer:


:sly: prove it


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this week:beer:


aeb head full of ferrea parts just sitting and waiting for these

need these :laugh:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> :sly: prove it


i will have the biggest baddest ones in hand in 3 days....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> i will have the biggest baddest ones in hand in 3 days....


Lucky!! I will have 3 sets of cams on the way when pete says they are ready. :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Lucky!! I will have 3 sets of cams on the way when pete says they are ready. :thumbup:


haha ed has my head sitting at the shop and pretty sure he has a list of people who also want em


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Jefferson, come out to Wuste and stop by and say hi....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pete said 4th or 5th...hope so!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*page 10 OWNED LOL*

Pete dont forget little ol me :wave: lol i will buy them as soon as you say its ready..hell i will buy them now


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Pete says he will have them at Wuste, he will HAVE THEM AT WUSTE!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

HAVE THEM AT WWUUSSTTEEE


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> HAVE THEM AT WWUUSSTTEEE


lol yeah! doo it! doooo it!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

I've asked James # fourseasontuning.com to let me know when he gets a set of these in. If I can afford to throw it down Im taking one of the first ones!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bump for Pete, and the cams currently in my beast  I call 'em the INA killers.... :what:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

theres gonna be some special intro pricing right? :laugh: 

that would be greatt:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I was curious what ever happened to the Cat Cam comparison that was proposed ? 


_Fixed because my grammar sucks_


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

there never was one, don't say there was...it was a request. which will be left to the consumers. to not have faith in IE is just lying to yourself.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

what???? 

Someone mentioned it and all I asked is if it was ever done. Whats with the spaz?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> what????
> 
> Someone mentioned it and all I asked is if it was ever done. Whats with the spaz?


 Don't mind chris he's a tweaker  

Seriously tho, since Pete ignored my offer he obviously not at all interested. No doggin just sayin :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah..hard to get the point across on teh web. no hostility there. 

i do wanna see the IE's out perform the cats though. not to mention all the other great points about them(better vacuum, better idle, drop in/easy timing):beer::beer::beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> yeah..hard to get the point across on teh web. no hostility there.
> 
> i do wanna see the IE's out perform the cats though. not to mention all the other great points about them(better vacuum, better idle, drop in/easy timing):beer::beer::beer:


 Exactly what I and every other swingin di(k needs :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

stuff like this makes it easier to not fight the urge and go 6062 :] 

but i'll stick to the 5858, the 3071 is done lol


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

so these are now finally available according to fb. NIIICCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. buyin some nowww


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

i told you guys they would be @ Wuste. some people never listen.... 

this is the big street hydro cam set. profile view as well as the display, with a few sets in the background. 






















now rumor has it they sold 17 SETS of cams today @ Wuste, and there was a limited number made.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

oh yes. 

Pete did not test against the CAT cams for a very good reason. 

if he did, which grind? because everyone would want different grinds tested, see. so he would have to do all 4 sets of CATs' if he did any. 

THEN, would he be expected to work thru the Schrick lineup, then the Kent lineup, then the Piper lineup? 

its not easy, it takes a bit of time,and what he HAS done is a great job finally bringing something new to this community with testing and proof that it works and works well. 


*GREAT JOB INTEGRATED ENGINEERING!!!!!*


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Any word on cost for the mild intake only cam?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

PassatMrT said:


> Any word on cost for the mild intake only cam?


 yes 



Integrated Engineerings FB page said:


> *IE 1.8T Cams- Finally available! Full sets are $749.99, drop in intake cams for smaller turbochargers are $399.99. They feature pre-set cam timing, OE style timing marks, and carefully designed profiles dialed in on our engine dyno. Gains of up to 100bhp peak (120bhp @ 8400) are possible on GT30R sized turbochargers.
> 
> Make sure to stay tuned for details on our matching valve springs as well. More dyno charts and details coming on the cams in the next few days.*


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

$400 for the intake cam i believe


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm, not too bad. I'd really like to see some dyno results on that one. So far all I've seen are the dyno results from the race cams. Has IE done any real back to back testing on the intake cam?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

read what was just posted. 


i feel, that if you want an intake drop in cam..your other choice is the 3651 intake cam, the autotech intake cam and this. 

the cat is good, the IE is better. the autotech is much more docile than both. 

gonna be alot of tyre kickers and fewer buyers. i bet of the 17 who bought today..4 or 5 may post the others will have them in by next weekend if not before monday and will just run em hard and love em. 

:beer::beer::beer: 

great job guys..onc ei have the $$ mild set for me, goodbye cats!!


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

This is great stuff, but for clarification all the testing was done using an aftermarket intake manifold correct?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

its spelled out on the first page, but RMR from what i know...


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> its spelled out on the first page, but RMR from what i know...


 Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

whats the availablity?


----------



## Ibiza20v (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Pete, 

At last a pic of the camshafts, Its a nice feeling when one see his work finished. :thumbup: 

I see that the nose of the intake lobes have a big radii, ¿what are the duration at 0.05" and its lift for those cams? Its nice to know the specs just to imagine how the powerband would be. 

I know that with cast blanks you cant do miracles dealing with contact stresses, ¿so when are you going to lunch the billet blanks? 

Billets blanks are going to be more agressive profiles or you are going to offer them just as an upgrade for dealing with running out issues (as my friend Stessens do?). 

EDIT: ¿If casts are around 750 US$, what would be the price tag for the billet set?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I wonder what would happen if I put these in on my Uni 830 tune

... Startup, idle, afr's across the powerband, etc.

What sort of custom tuning is needed?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pete said no need tuning, can jus pop in and go. one of the thign she was goin for with the mild set and intake cam, i believe.


----------



## Ibiza20v (Apr 15, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> pete said no need tuning, can jus pop in and go. one of the thign she was goin for with the mild set and intake cam, i believe.


 Its hard for me to believe that with race cams that gives you +120hp you need no tuning.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Don't qoute me,but read the earlier posts..pete talked about it. I said mild set and intake can be dropped in...

Obviously u would want to build the head and get an update/re-tune for a new revlimiter and log a bit to take advantage timing wise,etc

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

yea that sounds a bit off...they have files for each of the cat grinds so i am sure there will be one for this


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Powdered Toast Man said:


>


 Nice pic of my ass. :thumbup:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

what, Chastity? is you ass? LOLz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys, just got home, we'll update with more info tomorrow from the shop. I'll answer some questions really quick though: 

I have run the bigger cams on regular BT files, and the full throttle does work OK as long as you make sure you don't run out of fuel. Cold start, idle, and some mild part throttle issues were there on a regular stock cam file- those are the reasons the cam files exist in the first place. 

With the mild cams like the drop in intake cam, you can get away on the standard BT tunes. All of our testing was done on standalone due to the ability to lock in the ignition timing as well as rapidly re-tune. We do already have some cars running on both Uni and Eurodyne BT files though. :thumbup: 

I will almost certainly change the profiles and push them a little bit further to take advantage of the billets when we get to that point. I have no idea what the price point would be on those, we just haven't crossed that bridge yet. It's also a toss up with keeping the valve spring happy with the RPM's people want to push- A bit more aggressive profile brings quite a bit more vibration activity. 

We need to upload the product to our website and we will be doing that tomorrow hopefully, which will be accompanied with dyno results for each grind as well as the specs. 

Thanks for your patience guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer: 

how will the mild drop in sets work with a 3651 tune?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

would be awesome to buy a set of these cams and get some kind of data sheet to help me start with for running maestro 7 for these bad boys. i look forward to seeing some more tech data about these and to find out how the first few guys who run them like them. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> how will the mild drop in sets work with a 3651 tune?


 Probably quite well, it is a fairly similar cam set to a 3651. You will see tomorrow when the specs are posted. Just slightly more lift and duration. The street strip set compares similarly to a 3658, although we use less exhaust lift- we did not find any benefit to more lift there, and the exhaust valves are where you typically have float issues. 

We tried even bigger cams, but could not get any more peak power out of them on the T3 sized turbos we were aiming for- and the powerband suffers. :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

awesome...time to dump the 3071r .63 for a comp 5558 .82..make use of these cams, aeb w/head work, SEM,80mm,etc,etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Probably quite well, it is a fairly similar cam set to a 3651. You will see tomorrow when the specs are posted. Just slightly more lift and duration. The street strip set compares similarly to a 3658, although we use less exhaust lift- we did not find any benefit to more lift there, and the exhaust valves are where you typically have float issues.
> 
> We tried even bigger cams, but could not get any more peak power out of them on the T3 sized turbos we were aiming for- and the powerband suffers. :beer:


 Hey Pete, I've been really interested in the race/crazy set, but since I might occasionally take a blast down the street to pick up some groceries and knock the carbon out of the engine, do you have any leads on some vac pumps that would work to keep the brakes predictable in low vac conditions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We got that sorted out- all of the hydraulic grinds available have plenty of vacuum for the brakes to operate and a reasonably smooth idle. That was a lot of the delay, among with a few other things :facepalm: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally, pictures and more info on the goods. 










Matched high rate spring and retainer set. The springs are wound in the states from ultra pure Japanese Kobe spring steel. They are then nano-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. Rates are 240lb/in on the intake, 260 lb/in on the exhaust, .433" max lift- we will probably do a high lift retainer for the all motor guys later if needed. 

These have been tested to well past 9k on hydraulic, as mentioned before. We recommend using them with our bigger hydraulic grinds and of course with our mechanical grind when it is released. 

Comes with 8 precision wound double exhaust springs, 12 intake springs, and a full set of made in USA titanium retainers. :thumbup: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608387-1-2.html 


























The cams... Finally available after 18 months of work. These cams are CNC ground on brand new chill cast cores, not regrinds. The profiles are carefully designed to strike a balance between durability and performance, balancing stress and vibration versus opening the valve in the most optimum manner. They have been extensively dyno tested using our in house superflow engine dyno. They feature non adjustable cam gears which have zero bolts to fall out, as well as clear, OE style cam marks for a simple, hassle free installation. A press fit adjuster hub will be coming for those with special circumstances or who really want to adjust their centerline angles. 

We have 3 grinds available now for hydraulic lifter. One is similar to a 3658, with slightly more lift on the intake cam, and less lift on the exhaust. The cam performs similarly, with more power under the curve then a 3658. Idle on this is smooth and even with 8-10" typically of vacuum. That cam is called the IECVA1, it is a 270/274 advertised, with .370" / .378" of lift. This grind delivered gains of 97 bhp peak (119 at highest), and is the one we are using in all aggressive street / strip cars. We also tried this grind with a large T4 frame turbocharger and found power to hold strong all the way out to 8800 rpms, so this one can really deliver given a turbo with sufficient breathing ability! That setup yielded 820bhp at only 30psi. If you combine it with a small turbo, like a gt28xx, it will be a waste and the smaller camshafts should be used. We highly suggest combining it with our spring / retainer kit as even on a 600bhp turbo, you need to rev it out to get peak power. 

Next is the IECVA2, a milder cam, slightly less duration on both and in particular the intake cam is a good bit smaller. It is more equivalent to a cat cams 3651, a street camshaft for those who prefer more bottom end power and a totally civilized idle. None the less, this cam still delivered gains of 60 bhp peak over the stock cam set. 

Finally, we have a drop in intake cam, the IECVA3. A very mild cam which is slightly more aggressive then the Autotech intake cam, this will show absolutely no signs externally or in feeling to being cammed, other then the extra 37 bhp  

Dyno charts for all 3... These tests were conducted on a precision 5857 billet dbb turbocharger, mounted on a 2L 20v at 8.5:1 cr. A standalone was used and ignition timing was locked steady for all tests. Water and oil temps were stabilized at 170 degrees F before all runs, and IAT's were set to climb to 120 deg F at the end of each run. Boost was held steady via a 22psi tial spring combo with no boost controller utilized for most stable boost levels. 


























Last but not least, links to those camshafts: 

IECVA1 Street / Strip Camshaft Set: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608388-1-2.html 

IECVA2 Street Camshaft Set: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608390-1-2.html 

IECVA3 Street Intake Camshaft: 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9608391-1-2.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, just for a little icing on the cake- we have these very nice valve guides to help you finish off your head build. Made from a special alloy which will sap roughly 10% more heat out of the valve, as well as wear better, these are tough little suckers. They are held to extremely tight tolerances on the OD so they will NOT wreck your cylinder head like so many of the crappy, oversized guides out there. The ID's are finished to an incredible surface finish & concentricity so they are ready to rock & roll. They also feature an aerodynamic tip shape. They must be reamed or honed to final size once installed in the head. 










http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9551635-1-2.html


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pete..i know something people might wanna see, is the comparison of the middle set...on a ME7 1.8l probably 3071/3076 setup. basefile stock to your cams to a 3651 comparison. considering most people run this size turbo and a chokefest .63 ar 


eitherway, looks AWESOME


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ME7 is terrible for comparing hard parts because the ignition timing is all over the place... It's impossible to pin the damn thing down and get it to do anything consistently because it's entire nature is closed loop everything. 

Our results were on timing that was within a few degrees of best torque, but still conservative. I would expect a bit less gain on a 3076r / 3071r simply because the turbo has less head room and will simply run out of breath. Not that maxing out those turbos on low boost is a bad thing :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Enclavet (Jan 13, 2005)

Are the IECVA1 VVT compatible? 

I have a standalone and can control the VVT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes- if you start moving the cam gear a lot, or you have something funky with your timing belt setup, you may start getting close. Otherwise you will be good to go. 

The results posted are all no vvt, with it, you will pick up lots of bottom end as we have all seen. :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

what do you reccomend for a cam gear? 

appologize if i missed it somewhere


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i am getting my car back this week so if everything goes right i will slap the head back on put the interior back in and hit the dyno with these baller cams :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> what do you reccomend for a cam gear?
> 
> appologize if i missed it somewhere


 
Every single 06a one on the market has some sort of issue. Working on rectifying that situation at the moment. In the mean time, I've been using the eurospec ones, but they tend to have a lot of run-out. At least the tooth form for the belt is correct and they have a key in them. 

Torque + red loctite on the bolt please. That situation needs help too- damn 20v's.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

just ordered a set of these :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Boomdaddymack said:


> just ordered a set of these :thumbup:


 opcorn:


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Every single 06a one on the market has some sort of issue. Working on rectifying that situation at the moment.


 So should we be waiting on a 06A IE fixed Cam Gear anodized red :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

maniakmax1788 said:


> So should we be waiting on a 06A IE fixed Cam Gear anodized red :laugh: :laugh:


 adjustable?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

adjustable.... there was a prototype on the display engine @ Wuste.....


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> adjustable.... there was a prototype on the display engine @ Wuste.....


 









This one doesn't look OEM either....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

haenszel said:


>


 Ya, that's it- but that's a really old prototype, the final version will be 5 spoke / bolt, and uses some ARP flanged head fasteners, not the little socket heads shown there. 

That was called "what can we find around the shop to put on this as a cam gear" :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

thats a stock one i had layin around when i threw that thing together.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Every single 06a one on the market has some sort of issue. Working on rectifying that situation at the moment. In the mean time, I've been using the eurospec ones, but they tend to have a lot of run-out. At least the tooth form for the belt is correct and they have a key in them.
> 
> Torque + red loctite on the bolt please. That situation needs help too- damn 20v's.


 so do you reccomend this? stock? until yours is ready 

also eta on yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> so do you reccomend this? stock? until yours is ready
> 
> also eta on yours?


 
They eurospec one is the best out there at the moment, and I've fooled with a bunch- If you don't need one ASAP of course I would suggest waiting- ours will be a few months most likely. It is being manufactured from scratch not a modifed OE gear and getting the hob to cut the teeth for the outers has been a pain. 

Pete


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok every one need your help i have a 6262 pte dbb turbo set up with 830 uni software. What cams should I get and would I need to make any ajustments or any new springs or anything? Or just drop and go


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

My OEM cam gear keyway sheared and messed up my head. 

I bought a eurospec cam gear and I was super impressed with it. I'd vote for the eurospec cam gear,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

groggory said:


> My OEM cam gear keyway sheared and messed up my head.
> 
> I bought a eurospec cam gear and I was super impressed with it. I'd vote for the eurospec cam gear,


 It's just an OE cam gear with a plate bolted to it... The keyway is the same- 

In any case, the keyways shear because the bolt is not large enough / tight enough (even at factory spec). Probably why the mk5 2.5L has two huge 14mm thread bolts... It's also why I over-torque them a little bit- but I didn't tell you to do that :laugh:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> They eurospec one is the best out there at the moment, and I've fooled with a bunch- If you don't need one ASAP of course I would suggest waiting- ours will be a few months most likely. It is being manufactured from scratch not a modifed OE gear and getting the hob to cut the teeth for the outers has been a pain.
> 
> Pete


 
Pete add that to my list, you have an email! \\ 

I am sure it will be sexy as everything else!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It's just an OE cam gear with a plate bolted to it... The keyway is the same-
> 
> In any case, the keyways shear because the bolt is not large enough / tight enough (even at factory spec). Probably why the mk5 2.5L has two huge 14mm thread bolts... It's also why I over-torque them a little bit- but I didn't tell you to do that :laugh:


 Oh, my bad...wrong gear. 

I meant the autotech peg vernier adjustable cam gear. That's the one I have and that I'm super impressed with, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

groggory said:


> Oh, my bad...wrong gear.
> 
> I meant the autotech peg vernier adjustable cam gear. That's the one I have and that I'm super impressed with, lol.


 Oh ya, that one's good, nice too- if you don't want to adjust it haha. Adjusting it is a pain since the main cam gear bolt is always torqued & loctited to hell and it has to come out to adjust. Other then that, that gear is nice. I think it's made in the UK too. 

Like I said, I've been subjected to them all hehe.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, that one's good, nice too- if you don't want to adjust it haha. Adjusting it is a pain since the main cam gear bolt is always torqued & loctited to hell and it has to come out to adjust. Other then that, that gear is nice. I think it's made in the UK too.
> 
> Like I said, I've been subjected to them all hehe.


 Yeah, I realize how much of a pain it would be to adjust it. However, I decided to upgrade after a $150 gear cost me a handful of bent valves and a mess of shop and machine time to fix stuff up. The peg vernier style adjustment makes me sleep easy knowing it can't creep. I bet those set screws won't either, but the peg is just a little more insurance in my head. 

Honestly, I wish it would have broken now instead of before.  I would have dropped your mild intake cam in. I have some kickass non-vvt cams sitting in a box at home. Custom ground by GMG motorsports but I have no idea of the specs on them. So for now I'm running stock cams. Which is good enough. I still have plenty of room to tune out my build for some more power and refinement.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, that one's good, nice too- if you don't want to adjust it haha. Adjusting it is a pain since the main cam gear bolt is always torqued & loctited to hell and it has to come out to adjust. Other then that, that gear is nice. I think it's made in the UK too.
> 
> Like I said, I've been subjected to them all hehe.


 so for inquiry sake.....when would i need to adjust my cams after first install? 

trying to weigh my options here 

have had a ferrea aeb paperweight for a few months so not sure how much longer i can wait :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> so for inquiry sake.....when would i need to adjust my cams after first install?
> 
> trying to weigh my options here
> 
> have had a ferrea aeb paperweight for a few months so not sure how much longer i can wait :laugh:


 You would just want to play with it on the dyno, if ever- We have noticed a fair bit of varience in installed applications caused by belt tension / setups, belt wear, head decking, etc- It moves the entire cam set around a bit from the intended angles. A quick play around with that on the dyno could free up some spool / bottom end power, depending on if your setup lands pretty much on the money or not. 

If you have a mechanical tensioner setup, you can pretty much throw a cam gear on there whenever you want- without removing the end motor mount. That's a huge plus to those setups. 

Pete


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> thats a stock one i had layin around when i threw that thing together.


 Ah, I see it now. It looked like it had tapers on the edge of the spokes, the lighting playing tricks on me...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

ok cool...the mechanical tensioner is in the cart as we speak 

sounds good to me as far as swapping gears...never really thought of that 

also as far as the cam choice....mainly street car 1.8L 3076 .63 tial hotside..ForceFed tubular mani set up....would the IECVA1 be to agressive for a car mainly built for the streets? Love the high rpm blast but dont want to make the car a PITA to drive under non "getting it" situations :laugh: 

also car is not a daily...that may change things a bit i assume


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been driving around with the IECVA1 and a 30r and it is very livable. Even with the lower torque of a 1.8L (this one is just drop in rods), it's just fine. 

Its just running low boost as the turbo is about dead, and still, the car is just as fast on 20 pounds as it was on high boost before- only it still has traction as the torque isn't out of control. :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

thats great.....cant wait to get a set 

pm sent with a bit more odd set up that i need an opinion on :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I* have been driving around with the IECVA1 *and a 30r and it is very livable. Even with the lower torque of a 1.8L (this one is just drop in rods), it's just fine.
> 
> Its just running low boost as the turbo is about dead, and still, the car is just as fast on 20 pounds as it was on high boost before- only it still has traction as the torque isn't out of control. :thumbup:


 How many sets do you have in running motors you own?  share the wealth. :heart: 

Seems like these cams are going to be a huge hit. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> ok cool...the mechanical tensioner is in the cart as we speak
> 
> sounds good to me as far as swapping gears...never really thought of that
> 
> ...












That is a good representation of its drivability. Sounds like it's going to hurt your sub 5500 RPM power by ~10-15% then help the power on everything above that. So it's not too bad really. 

The mild drop in intake graph really reminds me of QED's purple drop in intake cam as far as its power output. 

...the race cam, that's a beast!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

To be fair, we tested at higher boost, or at least higher power levels then QED's old testing, so the gains will be scaled accordingly. I would not expect the drop in intake cam to make as much power as the purples... Based on the testing I've done and my examination of the old dyno charts of bobs I would put the purples somewhere between our medium cam IECVA2 and the street / strip IECVA1. 

It seems bob has pretty much disappeared anyhoo. :sly:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> To be fair, we tested at higher boost, or at least higher power levels then QED's old testing, so the gains will be scaled accordingly. I would not expect the drop in intake cam to make as much power as the purples... Based on the testing I've done and my examination of the old dyno charts of bobs I would put the purples somewhere between our medium cam IECVA2 and the street / strip IECVA1.
> 
> It seems bob has pretty much disappeared anyhoo. :sly:


 Sucks that Bob's gone. You guys don't go disappearing now, y'hear??!? 

 But seriously, awesome product. I can't wait to hear some reports back from people running various setups/ tunes. I want to hear some idles. I want to see some common vac readings at idle. And I wanna see some dynos on people's setups. 

This is cool stuff.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

groggory said:


> ...the race cam, that's a beast!


 thats just the big hydro camset


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, the race set I am about to test is like a 310 advertised intake cam with 11mm of lift  

:laugh: 

We will have some updated charts for the IECVA3 and IECVA2- what happened there is the prototypes were tested on wider centerline angles, but the IECVA1 went through like 3 rounds and was not... When we went to production, we changed them all to the updated centerlines, so the bottom end on the other two has picked up quite a bit. I just finished putting the 5857 back on and the IECVA3 intake cam / stock exhaust in, did a quick pull tonight but will finish up tomorrow. 

I can say that on the one quick pull I did tonight, the curve is exactly the same, only with more power out of boost. 

I was trying to not "scrap" 50 tons of product, but what the hell. Two sets of used cams FS shortly haha. :thumbup:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

DIBS!!!!! 

nah, J/K. 

solid is the way for me....  

thats what i am in for, the REAL BIG DOG stuff. race only. 

opcorn:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Any idea how usable these cams will be with a 50 trim or a 3071r and what kind of gains that could be obtainable from these cams?

Sorry I read this whole thread a while back but now I forgot and Im just very hyped about these


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

DJ Gonzo said:


> Any idea how usable these cams will be with a 50 trim or a 3071r and what kind of gains that could be obtainable from these cams?
> 
> Sorry I read this whole thread a while back but now I forgot and Im just very hyped about these


 Very, only thing is- with a good intake manifold / exhaust manifold setup- you will be close to maxxing those turbos out at fairly low boost. If you really plan on sticking with one of those turbos I would use one of the smaller grinds as the bottom end & idle *will* be better and you won't be able to take full advantage of the top end because the turbo will simply run out of flow on you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very, only thing is- with a good intake manifold / exhaust manifold setup- you will be close to maxxing those turbos out at fairly low boost. If you really plan on sticking with one of those turbos I would use one of the smaller grinds as the bottom end & idle *will* be better and you won't be able to take full advantage of the top end because the turbo will simply run out of flow on you. :thumbup:


 Awesome :thumbup: That's the kind of answer I was looking for 
Most people that go BT that I come across/tune usually don't go past 400whp, so knowing these cams are a worthwhile upgrade even for not so big turbos is great.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

see this is why i have a comp 5558/5858 .82ar in my future


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Jiminy Cricket! I am a little scared of everything else that would break if I threw on the IECVA1 on my car...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Pete :thumbup:

Just ordered up some cams and other bits and will be placing a second round of ordering once Pete has more stuff ready for us. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I updated the A2 & A3 dyno charts with the final, production numbers- fresh off the dyno today. Notice the low end torque is better on the production cams then the prototypes. :thumbup:


Old video of some IECVA1 cam testing: 







Here is what they can do with a bigger T4 frame turbo and ~29psi of boost. 










IECVA1 there, with unported AEB head and our springs & retainers. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah.....

awd for the win here.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I updated the A2 & A3 dyno charts with the final, production numbers- fresh off the dyno today. Notice the low end torque is better on the production cams then the prototypes. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Old video of some IECVA1 cam testing:
> ...


Yeah that's what, 700 whp on a fwd. Looks good fir only 29psi. What turbo was that again?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

mis-quoted 

S368 t4


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

S368 t4.....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

no both of you guys are wrong!!!

it was a S368 T4 :laugh:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

t3 or t4 though?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

T6 quad scroll .201areace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys. :thumbup:


What are the plates?

EDIT: Oh, prob coilpack adapters.


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

Ordered mine yesterday along with a new exhaust setup.

Cant wait to get all my new goodies on.

Thanks IE! Its been a pleasure doing business.


----------



## george_bush (Apr 8, 2004)

has any one installed their cams?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

george_bush said:


> has any one installed their cams?


We installed the IECVA1 cam set like 2 weeks ago. Search my screen name you'll find a video of them idling :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Here u go, big hydro cams :thumbup:


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

I finally pulled the head off my car this weekend and now would be a great time to throw some cams in. I dont want to start a flame war, but how would these compare to the bobq purple profile cams? gt30 with a built aeb with stock cams running 8500 rpms on standalone.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

BlueSleeper said:


> I dont want to start a flame war, but how would these compare to the bobq purple profile cams?


as far as performance goes, these work 100% better than cam's you can't get.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

haenszel said:


> as far as performance goes, these work 100% better than cam's you can't get.


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

troof


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Whats the lift at TDC on these race cams?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

.063" / .055" I / E 

:thumbup:


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

Got all my stuff today!

Thanks Pete, that was some wicked shipping time for an oversized box!!!


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, the race set I am about to test is like a 310 advertised intake cam with 11mm of lift
> 
> are you testing my one of cams Pete!! make sure you grind that head to clear those big guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, Testing on those is on hold at the moment because unfortunately we need the test engine setup with hydraulic cams and a street turbo to do some testing on an unrelated project. *Sigh* They slave drive us around here I swear. :laugh:


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

This may be a dumb question but do these cams fit AMU head as well?? Didnt know if all 1.8 20v cams were interchangable...if so...i assume the small port size would choke the larger cam?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

giacTT said:


> This may be a dumb question but do these cams fit AMU head as well?? Didnt know if all 1.8 20v cams were interchangable...if so...i assume the small port size would choke the larger cam?


Hi there, 

They will drop right into an AMU. However, for most 30r sized apps, I would suggest the CVA2. With either cam you can easily max out that turbo and the CVA1 will just bring more lag / softer bottom end. It's for large turbos mostly, either very aggressive street / strip or road race / drag. :thumbup:


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Thanks pete...im still working on grabbing an AEB but keeping my options open


----------



## george_bush (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> They will drop right into an AMU. However, for most 30r sized apps, I would suggest the CVA2. With either cam you can easily max out that turbo and the CVA1 will just bring more lag / softer bottom end. It's for large turbos mostly, either very aggressive street / strip or road race / drag. :thumbup:


Pete I really want to buy the cams now but I am waiting to see some idle videos of the cva1 and cva2 cams. I have a pte 5857. I want stock Idle and I mean stock. I hate dem "ohh those are the cams" idles. my question is will the CVA2 run a stock idle if tunned properly or do I need just the CVA1 intake cam? and with a BT set up like (1.9 bored 9.25CP) this are there any draw backs of just runing the CVA1 intake cam?

thanks


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

george_bush said:


> Pete I really want to buy the cams now but I am waiting to see some idle videos of the cva1 and cva2 cams. I have a pte 5857. I want stock Idle and I mean stock. I hate dem "ohh those are the cams" idles. my question is will the CVA2 run a stock idle if tunned properly or do I need just the CVA1 intake cam? and with a BT set up like (1.9 bored 9.25CP) this are there any draw backs of just runing the CVA1 intake cam?
> 
> thanks


sounds like just the intake cam would possibly be your best option ..


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

kamahao112 said:


> sounds like just the intake cam would possibly be your best option ..


I just dont want to loose out on the extra HP, I gues I really have to wait, mabye if you just bump the idle se to 850-900 you get a stock idle feel how knows


----------



## FOACAD (Aug 21, 2010)

Install day on Saturday, Dyno Day on Monday!

Will report back with my findings and opinions.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

haenszel said:


> as far as performance goes, these work 100% better than cam's you can't get.


 Anyone know what has happened to BobQ? His sight is still up but no response to phone messages or e-mails.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

tedgram said:


> Anyone know what has happened to BobQ? His sight is still up but no response to phone messages or e-mails.


He's MIA now-days. Has been for a long time.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

george_bush said:


> Pete I really want to buy the cams now but I am waiting to see some idle videos of the cva1 and cva2 cams. I have a pte 5857. I want stock Idle and I mean stock. I hate dem "ohh those are the cams" idles. my question is will the CVA2 run a stock idle if tunned properly or do I need just the CVA1 intake cam? and with a BT set up like (1.9 bored 9.25CP) this are there any draw backs of just runing the CVA1 intake cam?
> 
> thanks


I think a stock idle would make me sad. The 'that's the cams' idle comes with the improved powa!

I doubt it has a stock idle... But I bet it has a reasonable idle


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

IE guys

did you get my email re cams?
thx

no reply thats why I post this
cheers


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

badger5 said:


> IE guys
> 
> did you get my email re cams?
> thx
> ...


just post your Q's here Bill.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

george_bush said:


> Pete I really want to buy the cams now but I am waiting to see some idle videos of the cva1 and cva2 cams. I have a pte 5857. I want stock Idle and I mean stock. I hate dem "ohh those are the cams" idles. my question is will the CVA2 run a stock idle if tunned properly or do I need just the CVA1 intake cam? and with a BT set up like (1.9 bored 9.25CP) this are there any draw backs of just runing the CVA1 intake cam?
> 
> thanks


I just posted an idle video of the street strip cams, look at the bottom of pg12


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

big street/strip cams ordered today :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> big street/strip cams ordered today :thumbup:


Your gunna luv these cams chad, top end is double d's


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm well theres the 500 awhp ive been looking for :thumbup:


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> They will drop right into an AMU. However, for most 30r sized apps, I would suggest the CVA2. With either cam you can easily max out that turbo and the CVA1 will just bring more lag / softer bottom end. It's for large turbos mostly, either very aggressive street / strip or road race / drag. :thumbup:


HI pete just so i get the correct cams for order do you recommend me getting cva1 set i want aggressive but will be using on street sometimes, will i be able to revv high to 9000rpm on hydraulic lifters with supertech built head? An will the CVA1 set be good for a GT35 .63ar 1.9L 8:50:1 Built engine what will spool be like on that set?! Get back Asap want to order a set.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

You would be safer with 8500rpm on hydraulic lifters, and the gt35 with a 63ar hosing would prob fall off a tad at 9000rpm


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

lowdaily said:


> HI pete just so i get the correct cams for order do you recommend me getting cva1 set i want aggressive but will be using on street sometimes, will i be able to revv high to 9000rpm on hydraulic lifters with supertech built head? An will the CVA1 set be good for a GT35 .63ar 1.9L 8:50:1 Built engine what will spool be like on that set?! Get back Asap want to order a set.


people go to 9k on hydro heads but you may find the supertech springs are a little squishy for that high rpm. and if your 1.9l and you want top end power i would probably get an .82ar for that turbo. you might find slightly more lag on the cva1 vs. the cva2 but the top end power makes up for that  take a look at the dyno graphs.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

MKIII_96 said:


> people go to 9k on hydro heads but you may find the supertech springs are a little squishy for that high rpm.


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk

I know what people say... I spoke wuth a supertech rep and was told 9k was the limit on their vw/audi 20v springs. Take that fir what its worth. Also this has been discussed plenty if you search. Ferrea is supposed to be the better spring. I have no problem revving that high on my supertechs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That turbo is not going to make peak power past 8500-8750 anyways- and I wouldn't recommend going over 8500 with the supertech springs in the first place. 9K can / has been done on those springs but it all comes down to the installed heights etc- it's really marginal. Plus, 9k beats the hell out of the hydraulic buckets, and the bottom end oiling situation is not good at that speed either.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That turbo is not going to make peak power past 8500-8750 anyways- and I wouldn't recommend going over 8500 with the supertech springs in the first place. 9K can / has been done on those springs but it all comes down to the installed heights etc- it's really marginal. Plus, 9k beats the hell out of the hydraulic buckets, and the bottom end oiling situation is not good at that speed either.


am in da market for springs but idk which springs to get i wanna turn 9500rpm i spoke to someone and told me that with the IE spring kit u can go 9500rpm with hydro lifters with out a problem am running a 6262 BB with a .82 back housing can somebody chime me on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

While I have tested sets that high, I would certainly *not* recommend it. To go to that RPM on a regular basis plan on a solid lifter build. If you want to do it for road racing or all the time on the street, also budget for a dry sump oiling setup. 

That turbo will stop making power by 8500 anyways, so I would turn it 8750 or so tops and save yourself about $5-7k


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> While I have tested sets that high, I would certainly *not* recommend it. To go to that RPM on a regular basis plan on a solid lifter build. If you want to do it for road racing or all the time on the street, also budget for a dry sump oiling setup.
> 
> That turbo will stop making power by 8500 anyways, so I would turn it 8750 or so tops and save yourself about $5-7k


sounds good so i guess 9k should be fine on super techs? and your cams


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

A267MM said:


> sounds good so i guess 9k should be fine on super techs? and your cams


See below: 



[email protected] said:


> That turbo is not going to make peak power past 8500-8750 anyways- and I wouldn't recommend going over 8500 with the supertech springs in the first place.


:thumbup:


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

Any one ealse got to run their cams?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

So you want all the power you can get and your worried about "stock" idle???  


Not to be a dink but, there's no free lunch here. Increased lift and duration means poor vac and generally more lope at idle. Just the way it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

George Bush said:


> Any one ealse got to run their cams?


 Frankie's car should start up today, It is at FFE right now for an intake mani, TB, new fuel system and tune right now. 

We will see how these things do this sunday at waterfest.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Frankie Bonez? Hes back in the scene?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Different frankie, this is frankie with the yellow 20th. 

We call him Frankie beans, frankie bones is on the edge of building an Audi.. He will be back.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats what I heard, hence my assumption..


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> also budget for a dry sump oiling setup.


 who and where? def interested in this for the Rcar


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fast929 said:


> So you want all the power you can get and your worried about "stock" idle???


 sounds like he wants veeeeTAKKKK TA TA TA TAKK TAKK TAKKKKKKKKaaa:laugh:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> sounds like he wants veeeetakkkk ta ta ta takk takk takkkkkkkkaaa:laugh:


 i want that! That sounds cooooooooooooool!


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

theswoleguy said:


> who and where? def interested in this for the Rcar


 i think INA makes a dry sump setup but im not 100% sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Everybody is just reselling the eurospec sport kit, or using that and substituting a few of their own billet parts to make more money on it. 

I can get them as well.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

hopefully placing an order before the week is out. Pete, you got a pm. :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Everybody is just reselling the eurospec sport kit, or using that and substituting a few of their own billet parts to make more money on it.
> 
> I can get them as well.


 you talking about the dry sump pete?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Everybody is just reselling the eurospec sport kit, or using that and substituting a few of their own billet parts to make more money on it.
> 
> I can get them as well.


 Pete, 
Sorry for posting in your thread but we developed our kit from the ground up. I only became aware of the eurospec kit a few months and suffice to say it is nothing like our kit. We designed the oil pan from the ground up , not just used a diesel steel pan and chopped it. 
Same goes for the bracket , oil feed plate , etc. 
Not a single component is sourced from Eurospec. 

Just thought id clear that up.:thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Frankie's car should start up today, It is at FFE right now for an intake mani, TB, new fuel system and tune right now.
> 
> We will see how these things do this sunday at waterfest.


 got mine going this morning....no idle adjustments yet 

http://youtu.be/tjfgy4mXaWE 

gotta love the lumpy :laugh:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> got mine going this morning....no idle adjustments yet
> 
> http://youtu.be/tjfgy4mXaWE
> 
> gotta love the lumpy :laugh:


 lol that sounds awesome. i cant wait to get my motor back together


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

kamahao112 said:


> sounds like he wants veeeeTAKKKK TA TA TA TAKK TAKK TAKKKKKKKKaaa:laugh:


 If you meant Vtec, that was verry funny :laugh: 

but to be honest I would not mind loosing 30-50 HP up top in the exchange of a better Idle. 

I Think I am more intrested in just the intake cam.


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

George Bush said:


> If you meant Vtec, that was verry funny :laugh:
> 
> but to be honest I would not mind loosing 30-50 HP up top in the exchange of a better Idle.
> 
> I Think I am more intrested in just the intake cam.


what are you talking about :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

George Bush said:


> If you meant Vtec, that was verry funny :laugh:
> 
> but to be honest I would not mind loosing 30-50 HP up top in the exchange of a better Idle.
> 
> I Think I am more intrested in just the intake cam.


The idle is much better when adjusted up a few hundred rpm and properly tuned- see the other videos on this thread. 

Otherwise both the smaller IECVA2 or the intake cam have ~OE idle smoothness. :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> got mine going this morning....no idle adjustments yet
> 
> http://youtu.be/tjfgy4mXaWE
> 
> gotta love the lumpy :laugh:


This sounds reeeeeally familiar


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The idle is much better when adjusted up a few hundred rpm and properly tuned- see the other videos on this thread.
> 
> Otherwise both the smaller IECVA2 or the intake cam have ~OE idle smoothness. :thumbup:


So you say the IECVA2 tuned correcty will Idle stock like? I have 22 vacuum and 19 vacuum with the A/C on, what numbers might I see with the IECVA2?

I currently have a built 1.8t with JE 9.25 compresion pistons with AEB head Apikol manifold and 5857PTE. Curently I run the stock Injectors and ECU and my idle is 100% stock


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

George Bush said:


> So you say the IECVA2 tuned correcty will Idle stock like? I have 22 vacuum and 19 vacuum with the A/C on, what numbers might I see with the IECVA2?
> 
> I currently have a built 1.8t with JE 9.25 compresion pistons with AEB head Apikol manifold and 5857PTE. Curently I run the *stock Injectors *and ECU and my idle is 100% stock


^^^WTF....stock injectors?

Just curious why you are so worried about having stock numbers vacuum and stock like idle?


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

derekb727 said:


> ^^^WTF....stock injectors?
> 
> Just curious why you are so worried about having stock numbers vacuum and stock like idle?


I have a set of ID1000 and a maestro ECU I have to swap in, just havent got to it.

well see I am not a fan of having the loud 3" strait pipe, the loud BOV and all them other things all the time.

I do like a fast car but I usualy race my car verry little and the other 99% of the time I just use it as a daily driver. I have a 3" down pipe with an electric cut out. So when I cruise I am runing my stock cat back, but If I want performance I just open my downpipe and have a 3foot strait pipe under my car. Basicaly I use my car and there is no noise nor vivrations but when I want to race I have an open downpipe 2step launch NLS car. Then I cruise home in a quiet comfy car.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

George Bush said:


> I have a set of ID1000 and a maestro ECU I have to swap in, just havent got to it.
> 
> well see I am not a fan of having the loud 3" strait pipe, the loud BOV and all them other things all the time.
> 
> I do like a fast car but I usualy race my car verry little and the other 99% of the time I just use it as a daily driver. I have a 3" down pipe with an electric cut out. So when I cruise I am runing my stock cat back, but If I want performance I just open my downpipe and have a 3foot strait pipe under my car. Basicaly I use my car and there is no noise nor vivrations but when I want to race I have an open downpipe 2step launch NLS car. Then I cruise home in a quiet comfy car.



Awh understand, hope you are not driving around on stock injectors and no tune

I say go with the mild (cva2) setup. the differences (in idle*) over stock will be virtually unnoticeable and the gaines between the 2 are substantial enought to warrant them, IMO. 

Different stokes for different folks right!


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

derekb727 said:


> Awh understand, hope you are not driving around on stock injectors and no tune
> 
> I say go with the mild (cva2) setup. the differences (in idle*) over stock will be virtually unnoticeable and the gaines between the 2 are substantial enought to warrant them, IMO.
> 
> Different stokes for different folks right!


It would be great to see a car runing the cva2 cams on video.

I do run my car on stock tune but I have A/F, Pyro and Boost gauges. I also have done many logs and its all in check. I run 6psi and the car is pritty quick. I have ran the car like this for over 3 months now with no problems.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

George Bush said:


> It would be great to see a car runing the cva2 cams on video.
> 
> I do run my car on stock tune but I have A/F, Pyro and Boost gauges. I also have done many logs and its all in check. I run 6psi and the car is pritty quick. I have ran the car like this for over 3 months now with no problems.



ticktockticktock..still not wise, get that ecu and some smaller injectors in there...on a T3 housign with a .63 ar..you won't take full advantage fo the cams nor the fuel...it'll be more than a 630 setup..but 1000's on that turbo..kind of a waste to me..:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I had ~90% duty cycle with 870's @ 4 bar on that turbo with CVA1's @25-26psi... I'd use the 1000cc personally, especially since they are really only like 910-920's. 


The CVA2 @ 1000 rpm's is a totally smooth idle with 12-14" or so of vacuum. I was thinking about doing idle videos actually, but to be honest our engine dyno has a zillion clevis pins and pieces of sheet metal that rattle like hell. The exhaust stack outside is 25 feet up in the air and has a flapper on top that clanks, so I pretty much canned it. 

PS: They will also go well under 1000 without breaking up- but I typically would idle them around a grand anyways to smooth out the motor mounts and such. 

Pete


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

What is the Idle Vac on the 3's?

And i assume Stock idle, 6-800RPM, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

IIRC 15-17", been a while since I ran one of those. There is absolutely no change in idle quality on that versus stock. 

The cva2 will also tick along at 800-900 rpms no problem, if your motor mounts won't rattle your teeth out at that speed. :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Uni have a flash for these yet?

Any Maestro guys have tweaks for that too to run these? 

Without flashes available for the non standalone guys I see these being a bittersweet upgrade.


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I had ~90% duty cycle with 870's @ 4 bar on that turbo with CVA1's @25-26psi... I'd use the 1000cc personally, especially since they are really only like 910-920's.
> 
> 
> The CVA2 @ 1000 rpm's is a totally smooth idle with 12-14" or so of vacuum. I was thinking about doing idle videos actually, but to be honest our engine dyno has a zillion clevis pins and pieces of sheet metal that rattle like hell. The exhaust stack outside is 25 feet up in the air and has a flapper on top that clanks, so I pretty much canned it.
> ...


Pete do you have any car that have the CVA2's installed? if so how does it behave a night say with all the lights on and the A/C running?


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete ordered my set of CVA1 cams for my 1.9T GT35 .63, mahle 8:50:1, supertech springs retainers, ie valves, ie rods, ev 1000cc bosch injectors. i hope this is all good for strip use an sometimes beating it on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

George Bush said:


> Pete do you have any car that have the CVA2's installed? if so how does it behave a night say with all the lights on and the A/C running?


It makes no difference, all the electrical stuff works just fine- Even the CVA1's are good to go in that regard. 

:thumbup:

The 35r / 1000cc / cva1 will be a potent setup- run those injectors at ~4 bar / 60psi base or you will likely run out of fuel. :beer:


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The 35r / 1000cc / cva1 will be a potent setup- run those injectors at ~4 bar / 60psi base or you will likely run out of fuel. :beer:


Pete so your saying 1200cc i will have enough fueling for the 35r an cva1 might run eurodyne how come its not for sale on your site. :facepalm:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

cuz you tune maestro for custom things like a bigger tb and bigger cams .....you will be there for a few solid days just on that alone.. it can be done but in my aspect ....uni >maestro .. serious


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> cuz you tune maestro for custom things like a bigger tb and bigger cams .....you will be there for a few solid days just on that alone.. it can be done but in my aspect ....uni >maestro .. serious


uni dont have a file that suites my build 830cc or that 1200cc strip only isnt for me it needs to be custom to get it right on the nail plus we have higher octane pump here, yeh i know look at my thread i made a custom inlet mani with agu runners, so can use a r32 tb so want to use standalone thats why i was wondering going eurodyne, plus i know abit about mapping an a friend of mine does custom mapping


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

lowdaily said:


> uni dont have a file that suites my build 830cc or that 1200cc strip only isnt for me it needs to be custom to get it right on the nail plus we have higher octane pump here, yeh i know look at my thread i made a custom inlet mani with agu runners, so can use a r32 tb so want to use standalone thats why i was wondering going eurodyne, plus i know abit about mapping an a friend of mine does custom mapping


then honestly u should just go full stand alone :thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Maestro works fine you just have to know what your doing.


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> Maestro works fine you just have to know what your doing.


My friend live mapping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DeEa6zfj0Y


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

lowdaily said:


> My friend live mapping
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DeEa6zfj0Y



thats awesome :thumbup:


----------



## lowdaily (Sep 5, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> thats awesome :thumbup:


Thanks, i can get some help of friends to help me along with maestro so all is good hopefully its going to be the right choice should make good numbers with these cams been told contact pagparts :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

have any of the maestro 7 users started tuning their motors with these cams in them yet? its almost time for my next motor build and a set of these i think would do well just want to see some other users results slash feelings first.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> have any of the maestro 7 users started tuning their motors with these cams in them yet? its almost time for my next motor build and a set of these i think would do well just want to see some other users results slash feelings first.


We are waiting on Uni but this weekend we are thinking of switching to maestro because right now the car is sitting in the shop like a paper weight when it could be making 600whp on the mean streets.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are waiting on Uni but this weekend we are thinking of switching to maestro because right now the car is sitting in the shop like a paper weight when it could be making 600whp on the mean streets.


Waited on a lot of promises from mikez and uni too b4 ditching them


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We are waiting on Uni but this weekend we are thinking of switching to maestro because right now the car is sitting in the shop like a paper weight when it could be making 600whp on the mean streets.


What's the hold up? I got my ecu loaded and returned with the race file in like 4 days. 5 tops!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> What's the hold up? I got my ecu loaded and returned with the race file in like 4 days. 5 tops!


With a file for the IE cams?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

carsluTT said:


> have any of the maestro 7 users started tuning their motors with these cams in them yet? its almost time for my next motor build and a set of these i think would do well just want to see some other users results slash feelings first.


I started tweaking the maestro ecu. Still a work in progress and have no idea if it'll get completed cuz I have a uni id1000cc race file to try out. Might stick with the uni file and bag the maestro ecu. It needed a good amount of fuel pulled out from idle to 4k rpms. Until the cams come in it ran pretty rich.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> With a file for the IE cams?


Oh crap my mistake buddy, no I had them load cat 3658 profile.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

standalone :wave: here


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> standalone :wave: here


SHOW OFF


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

any new IE cam users?


----------



## SDLEDS (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally installed my street/strip cams and had a bit of a problem with the metal trigger ring on the end of the intake camshaft for the camshaft position sensor. It seems as though the diameter of the end of the street/strip intake cam was a bit bigger than my stock AEB cam so I couldn't get my trigger ring on there. I ended up boring out the trigger ring to make it fit. Was wondering if anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## maradits (Aug 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

just swapped out 3653's and swapped in IECVA1. Timing marks ftw. Will the intake cam clear the baffles, or do i need to take them out?


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

TTT


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

how are these billet cams coming?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

maradits said:


> just swapped out 3653's and swapped in IECVA1. Timing marks ftw. Will the intake cam clear the baffles, or do i need to take them out?


They work fine with the intake cam covers- keep them! They help with oiling on the intake cam and also keep a lot of oil out of your catch can.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Jah... For another week or two anyways.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Does anyone have any before or after dyno's on these yet?

I know IE has their dyno's posted...but that's for some BIG turbos. I was kinda looking at maybe getting the intake cam for my GT2871 setup.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

groggory said:


> Does anyone have any before or after dyno's on these yet?



yeah i would like to see some too


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i want to make it to the dyno before the fall nationals so once i do i will post the results


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> i want to make it to the dyno before the fall nationals so once i do i will post the results


Second time I read this...DO WORK! We gunna see 700wheel outta that bad boy?


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i hope so...we had a good weekend at the track :thumbup: i like these IE cams :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> i hope so...we had a good weekend at the track :thumbup: i like these IE cams :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Yeah they are! I never really got a chance to run my cats but yeah these cva's are dope!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Busy tuning my 830 setup with CVA1 and PTE HP5857SP-B on 2.0L stroker...
That should help MikeZ gain important data for future UNI tunes with these cams...

I have double checked cam timing and raised idle rpm to 1000rpm but the vacuum is bad; lol no brake when coming to a stop (off throttle) unless you give it a bit of gas...Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Busy tuning my 830 setup with CVA1 and PTE HP5857SP-B on 2.0L stroker...
> That should help MikeZ gain important data for future UNI tunes with these cams...
> 
> I have double checked cam timing and raised idle rpm to 1000rpm but the vacuum is bad; lol no brake when coming to a stop (off throttle) unless you give it a bit of gas...Anyone else having a similar issue?


Nope mine is good. After trims settled and I pulled some fuel out from 1000 to 4000 rpms vac settled to .4 to .6. Not bad IMO, brakes worked fine . What vac do you see? Did you do any comp tests? Piston comp ratio?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Busy tuning my 830 setup with CVA1 and PTE HP5857SP-B on 2.0L stroker...
> That should help MikeZ gain important data for future UNI tunes with these cams...
> 
> I have double checked cam timing and raised idle rpm to 1000rpm but the vacuum is bad; lol no brake when coming to a stop (off throttle) unless you give it a bit of gas...Anyone else having a similar issue?


This combo yields 6-8" of vacuum at idle, so something is definitely up with yours. It's the exact setup we did all of our dyno testing with....


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This combo yields 6-8" of vacuum at idle, so something is definitely up with yours. It's the exact setup we did all of our dyno testing with....


 yea i only have problems rolling down my incline driveway at idle....needs a bit more effort but def not anything that bad 

might up the size of my brake booster line to see if that helps a bit 

and here is a dyno video mid tuning session with mike z on the new cva1 for unitronic 

was 93 degrees in the shop and my iat's were not having a good time 

best run after this was a 451/346 at 25psi on 93 pump gas 

revving to 8200 if i remember correctly 

hta 3076 
forcefed tubular mani 
sem intake mani 
ie rods/aeb pistons 
full ferrea valvetrain 
IE CVA1 cams 
38mm tial wg 
50mm tial bov 
uni 630cc


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This combo yields 6-8" of vacuum at idle, so something is definitely up with yours. It's the exact setup we did all of our dyno testing with....


 Just busy with trimming the idle and low rpm fuel right now; it seems to be lean... 
Will have the car in the shop tomorrow to inspect the checkvalve on the booster line... 
Anything else we can look at Pete? This is running 8.5:1 CR


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Kind of low for 25psi where u running out of fuel? 




ForVWLife said:


> yea i only have problems rolling down my incline driveway at idle....needs a bit more effort but def not anything that bad
> 
> might up the size of my brake booster line to see if that helps a bit
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

93 octane...


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

A267MM said:


> Kind of low for 25psi where u running out of fuel?


 LOL!! 450whp in 90 degree heat with 93 octane fuel on ONLY 25psi with a 76mm turbo dude, those aren't low at all! :screwy:


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

also only a 1.8t. what size tb? I'd love to see a dyno of the exact same setup only stroked to 2.0l


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Matt1023 said:


> also only a 1.8t. what size tb? I'd love to see a dyno of the exact same setup only stroked to 2.0l


 yea 1.8....its a 70mm tb 

and a eurojet street core :facepalm: 



velocity196 said:


> LOL!! 450whp in 90 degree heat with 93 octane fuel on ONLY 25psi with a 76mm turbo dude, those aren't low at all! :screwy:


 :laugh::laugh: yep....i was happy with it considering it was 90 in the shop 

im ready for november


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> yea 1.8....its a 70mm tb
> 
> and a eurojet street core :facepalm:
> 
> ...


 Meth :thumbup:, it's November all yr long


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

made close to that on a 3071r with 92 and no cams 1.8l stock awp(ie rods),SEM/80mm 

i love my cats so far...but once we bounce back from the house purchase...i wanna order the street strip milds...and save my cats for our B5.5 4motion i need to find


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> yea 1.8....its a 70mm tb
> 
> and a eurojet street core :facepalm:


 
A friend of mine with a 2.1l 5857 stock head/intake mani and tb has a eurojet street core and maestro... while taking some logs after one pull his iat rose by 80*! Get a larger core asap


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> yea i only have problems rolling down my incline driveway at idle....needs a bit more effort but def not anything that bad
> 
> might up the size of my brake booster line to see if that helps a bit
> 
> ...


 



 
car with similar specs minus cams (stock head) ... shop temp was around 93* on hawaii's retarded 92 octane 24 psi...367 wheel


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

My cams are in and car is running great. I'm only running into one issue though at light load and cruising where the cars seems to buck/misfire. I'm able to fix it by taking out some of the timing in those load areas but I'm wondering if its related to running such a large cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Runs fine on standalone, it's just in yee old tune. :thumbup: 

Some maestro screen shots would be great as people start getting them really figured out. :thumbup:


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Runs fine on standalone, it's just in yee old tune. :thumbup:
> 
> Some maestro screen shots would be great as people start getting them really figured out. :thumbup:


 I am on a standalone, I'm running a 034 IIC ECU. 

Taking out some timing the low load cells gets rid of the bucking but I'm afraid my fuel mileage will suffer. AFR is steady at 14.7-15 when the bucking happens. Also if it makes a difference I'm running E85. Prior to installing the cams the same map had no bucking issues. 

The car pulls like a raped ape up top though with absolutely no bucking or misfiring issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm, all of our r&d tuning was on race fuel, not E85- switching to that soon though, so I guess we'll find out shortly. May just be a peculiarity of the E85, I know it's not super easy to light off at low load... 

I hate bucking, that has got to be the worst feeling ever. :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I hate bucking, that has got to be the worst feeling ever. :beer:


 thats what she said  lol


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

I suppose that its possible that its an E85 thing. At first I thought it was a misfire problem so I tested all the spark plug wires, coil packs, and put in new plugs but the same thing happened on the first drive. It doesn't always happen either and seems to happen more when I'm in first or second giving it light throttle. 

For my timing values it seems as though E85 likes about the same amount of timing as pump gas in the low load cells and at torque peak but can really take a lot of timing after 6000 rpms. :laugh: 

I'll take a snap shot of my timing map.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You gotta be careful with it, it'll keep taking timing without detonation right up to the point where it spits out a wrist pin or lifts the head.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You gotta be careful with it, it'll keep taking timing without detonation right up to the point where it spits out a wrist pin or lifts the head.


 LOL that sounds REALLY familiar with my 10/1! Zero recorded knock yet it squished a bearing (DOH!)! Be careful dude :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> LOL that sounds REALLY familiar with my 10/1! Zero recorded knock yet it squished a bearing (DOH!)! Be careful dude :thumbup:


 At what PSI? The bearings went before the headgasket blew out?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> At what PSI? The bearings went before the headgasket blew out?


 PM sent, I don't wanna clutter IE's thread :thumbup:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This combo yields 6-8" of vacuum at idle, so something is definitely up with yours. It's the exact setup we did all of our dyno testing with....


 Thanks again for all the help bro! She is running perfect:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

any news on the cams? mabye a dyno.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Pete any plans to make some Fsi cams ?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey pete i have a question that i remembered from a couple years ago...

I remember when the cat 52s came out pete (O2VW1.8t) and a few others were able to run considerable more timing on pump than those with stock cams w/o knock.

Was there ever a reason behind this? The reason i ask is bc your cams are obviously way better than those are.


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

I'am not Pete, but theoretically when that is the case (able to run more timing with diff. cams), it is usually due to the later closing event of the intake valve of cams with more duration, which causes a lower dynamic compression of the engine, which in turn makes more advance possible (and somewhat necessary).
Does that sound logical?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Beetspeed said:


> I'am not Pete, but theoretically when that is the case (able to run more timing with diff. cams), it is usually due to the later closing event of the intake valve of cams with more duration, which causes a lower dynamic compression of the engine, which in turn makes more advance possible (and somewhat necessary).
> Does that sound logical?


 Basically peak cylinder pressures are shifted allowing more timing due to delay in all valves closing?


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

I do not think your logic is correct


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

AudiTToR said:


> I do not think your logic is correct


I do know enough but I know cams drop static compression so does that mean effective compression drops also? Maybe that's were the ability to add timing comes from.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> I do know enough but I know cams drop static compression so does that mean effective compression drops also? Maybe that's were the ability to add timing comes from.


But.you guys know what I am gettin at right? Or remember anyways


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

What kind of compression test numbers are you guys getting on these cams?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

What kind of pistons did you use on the engine dyno when testing the idle at 9,500rpm's for 5 minutes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

They were JE's, 8.5:1 with thermal barrier coat. We actually ran out of fuel on that pull. They looked just fine (and rockwell tested fine) when we pulled them out to replace them with slipper skirt versions of the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fapfapfapfapfapfap 

btw..when u guys gonna do some E46 M3 stuff..my wifes car needs some IE love :]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> They were JE's, 8.5:1 with thermal barrier coat.


 Which have a recess at the top of the piston compare to other pistons out there, correct?


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They were JE's, 8.5:1 with thermal barrier coat. We actually ran out of fuel on that pull. They looked just fine (and rockwell tested fine) when we pulled them out to replace them with slipper skirt versions of the same thing. :thumbup:


 and i will let you know how they do next time around. 



inovillo said:


> Which have a recess at the top of the piston compare to other pistons out there, correct?


 i have to say yeah they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, I actually just had a customer spin a cam gear keyway and not bend valves, those pistons and stock cams, lol. :beer:


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

can't wait to get a set of these :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, I actually just had a customer spin a cam gear keyway and not bend valves, those pistons and stock cams, lol. :beer:


 how bout those pistons and your cams? crunch?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, probably would hit at least the center intakes.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Hi Peter, 

Could you tell me what the intake and exhaust cam duration is at .1mm on the IECVA1? I'm not sure how they were measured... 

Thanks, 

Ivan


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, I actually just had a customer spin a cam gear keyway and not bend valves, those pistons and stock cams, lol. :beer:


 That was me on the way to h2oi lol rebuilt on the side of the road and still made it


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Pete, are the IECVA1 cams in stock or do they have to be special ordered?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

inovillo said:


> Pete, are the IECVA1 cams in stock or do they have to be special ordered?


I know APTuning has at least one set of each left from H20, they arent on their site as they sell out quicker then they can get them in but give them a call
www.aptuning.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

inovillo said:


> Pete, are the IECVA1 cams in stock or do they have to be special ordered?


We'll have some more in a week or so, or check around with your local IE dealers, there are guys with them in stock. :thumbup:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Any dynos of these on a turbo isn't required to rev to the moon? Like a t3 or gt28/30 based turbo?


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Any dynos of these on a turbo isn't required to rev to the moon? Like a t3 or gt28/30 based turbo?


I'd be interested in this too. The IECVA2 street cams.


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

udderpowerr said:


> I'd be interested in this too. The IECVA2 street cams.


This is also the cam am intrested in. I am ready to buy but I what some ones opinion that actualy installed the IECVA2 cam. I wahnt to know how is the idle, did the idle have to be raised. does the engine feel smooth at idle. I have looked every were on the internet and no one has used them.

To me it looks like IE hasent sold any IEVCA2 cams, and if they did no one has installed them.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The idle is much better when adjusted up a few hundred rpm and properly tuned- see the other videos on this thread.
> 
> *Otherwise both the smaller IECVA2 or the intake cam have ~OE idle smoothness*. :thumbup:


pete already answered your question when you asked it before.

pete dont lie


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

George Bush said:


> This is also the cam am intrested in. I am ready to buy but I what some ones opinion that actualy installed the IECVA2 cam. I wahnt to know how is the idle, did the idle have to be raised. does the engine feel smooth at idle. I have looked every were on the internet and no one has used them.
> 
> *To me it looks like IE hasent sold any IEVCA2 cams, and if they did no one has installed them.*


wrong they actually have sold out of them twice i believe....i have a built AEB head sitting in my storage unit with IEVCA2's waiting for install on my buddys car

the 2's are very similar to the 1.....but they will idle more like stock where as my big cams have about 8in of vac at idle and random people have told me it sounds like a big block chevy :laugh::laugh:

raising idle isnt required but it will help smooth out vibrations a bit...on my car i had to bump the idle because when my air compressor kicks on it would almost stall the car out

and what do you mean does the engine feel smooth at idle? my car lumps along at idle but its smooth...it doesnt have any problems just sitting and idling at all

keep in mind that this is also dependent on your software to go along with the cams :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just checked with Aptuning and they are pretty sure they have 2 sets of each on hand right now, and 1 kit of springs/retainers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a little snippet I just got in from a customer with CVA1's...

"We installed the cams yesterday and in the afternoon we tested the car in the dyno, we got 75cv more to the engine with PTE5857 jornal bearing in our 1.8T, we are very happy!!!!! Before we have 450cv to the engine with 25Psi and now we got 525cv with the same boost, from 6000 to 8000 we got a new car!!!" 

-Martin Yafar
www.chipracing.com.ar

75cv = about 74whp. 

I'm pretty sure that price per horsepower gained will knock the socks off just about anything else you can do to the average BT car.  

Thanks Martin for your feedback!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah from 6000rpm onwards the CVA1 makes the BT a completely different animal...My car breaks traction again @ like 6200rpm...


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a little snippet I just got in from a customer with CVA1's...
> 
> "We installed the cams yesterday and in the afternoon we tested the car in the dyno, we got 75cv more to the engine with PTE5857 jornal bearing in our 1.8T, we are very happy!!!!! Before we have 450cv to the engine with 25Psi and now we got 525cv with the same boost, from 6000 to 8000 we got a new car!!!"
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know if the 5857 was a .63 or the .82 ???

I rev to 8200rpms on stock cams, and it feels dead over 7000rpms on a [email protected] .63AR.
I do have a brand new .82 housing laying around. I am very intrested on the CVA2's 
Would you say to take full advantage of the CVA2's I sould change to the .82 housing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

.63... Same exact turbo as all of our cam testing / dyno plots were done on. :thumbup:

I wouldn't put a .82 on it, for a street car.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

pet[email protected] said:


> .63... Same exact turbo as all of our cam testing / dyno plots were done on. :thumbup:
> 
> I wouldn't put a .82 on it, for a street car.


Pete, just curious why you say you wouldn't use an .82 on a street car? I currently have an .82 5857. The car is not my daily. Why would you use a .64 vs the .82? Doesn't it choke up in the upper RPMs? My 5857 feels flat also after 7K like mentioned above. Would the cams free up some power on my .82? Just curious. Also, how much mor power would an .82 make up top vs the .63? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, simply because we are getting more out of the turbo then it is rated for, even on the .63, and I feel it's plenty laggy for a street car with that housing on it. If you are at sea level, your car with the .82 probably spools about the same as .63's do up here- which is about as laggy as I'd ever want my street car. 

I'm really not sure how much more power it would make with a .82... On bigger turbos, like the old t3/t67, it's a big jump in power- but those are 685-700+ whp setups. With the 5857 I'd be surprised if there is much more then 20 extra bhp (crank) in it, and typically 300-400 rpm of extra lag. It's not something I have tested because I typically do T4 housings on race cars (drag / bonneville), and on other stuff lag is typically one of the main concerns. 

You will certainly gain a bunch of power. Results will be as good, if not better, with your larger housing. The OE cams are a terrible mis-match for the 5857. :thumbup:


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Well, simply because we are getting more out of the turbo then it is rated for, even on the .63, and I feel it's plenty laggy for a street car with that housing on it. If you are at sea level, your car with the .82 probably spools about the same as .63's do up here- which is about as laggy as I'd ever want my street car.
> 
> I'm really not sure how much more power it would make with a .82... On bigger turbos, like the old t3/t67, it's a big jump in power- but those are 685-700+ whp setups. With the 5857 I'd be surprised if there is much more then 20 extra bhp (crank) in it, and typically 300-400 rpm of extra lag. It's not something I have tested because I typically do T4 housings on race cars (drag / bonneville), and on other stuff lag is typically one of the main concerns.
> 
> You will certainly gain a bunch of power. Results will be as good, if not better, with your larger housing. The OE cams are a terrible mis-match for the 5857. :thumbup:


I agree with all thi but... I am not intrested in the 20hp gain but rather my power band not diping so low after 7000rpms. This dip is because of the OE cams? so if I upgrade to the EVA2's I will raise the power band back up like your dyno graphs even with the .63 housing? I dont want to swap to the 82. housing but it just feels so dead after 7000rpms.


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a video of my V1's idling on my built 1.8 A4.

They're actually for sale now since I'm doing a VR6 swap into my B5...:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

George Bush said:


> I agree with all thi but... I am not intrested in the 20hp gain but rather my power band not diping so low after 7000rpms. This dip is because of the OE cams? so if I upgrade to the EVA2's I will raise the power band back up like your dyno graphs even with the .63 housing? I dont want to swap to the 82. housing but it just feels so dead after 7000rpms.


Yes, what you see in the dyno charts is exactly what you will get- it will pull hard to 8000+ depending on which ones you use. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

George Bush said:


> I agree with all thi but... I am not intrested in the 20hp gain but rather my power band not diping so low after 7000rpms. This dip is because of the OE cams? so if I upgrade to the EVA2's I will raise the power band back up like your dyno graphs even with the .63 housing? I dont want to swap to the 82. housing but it just feels so dead after 7000rpms.


When I did my dyno runs with .63AR I saw 32psi all the way up to 7500rpms. Indicating .63AR is efficient enough to keep boost up in the higher rev range. As Arnold said in my setup the biggest bottleneck is my oem cams and not the amount of air my turbo can move. Of course, when I get IE cams with more lift and duration there will be more air through the block and then I might see my turbo struggle to keep 32psi over 7500rpms.... time will tell.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Gulfstream said:


> When I did my dyno runs with .63AR I saw 32psi all the way up to 7500rpms. Indicating .63AR is efficient enough to keep boost up in the higher rev range. As Arnold said in my setup the biggest bottleneck is my oem cams and not the amount of air my turbo can move. Of course, when I get IE cams with more lift and duration there will be more air through the block and then I might see my turbo struggle to keep 32psi over 7500rpms.... time will tell.


Looking forward to your results, your #'s are already damn impressive:thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

naudia4 said:


> Here is a video of my V1's idling on my built 1.8 A4.
> 
> They're actually for sale now since I'm doing a VR6 swap into my B5...:banghead:


sounds bad ass lovveeeeeeeeeeeeee iiiiittttttttttttttt


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

*Stock cams*

What was the max HP of the 5857 with the stock cams? (not the comparison dyno, curious about the max HP capability of stock cams + 5857)


----------



## syndicate racing (Oct 30, 2011)

*hi pete*

hi pete.
im interested in the street strip set of cams.... i have done things a little different, i have built a 2l 20v motor using the vw 2l 8v long block and agu head. i have used forged rods with arias pistons, cat cams valve springs and im planing on going gtx3076. i have also done a twin vernier pulley conversion so the head no longer uses a chain. with your cams where would the turbo start to spool? is there any chance you can send the cams to south africa for me? i have tried the e mail address o yout website but have had no luck....
thanks alot any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to our friends at USP Motorsports for including our cams in their build. Check out the video here:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> To be fair, we tested at higher boost, or at least higher power levels then QED's old testing, so the gains will be scaled accordingly. I would not expect the drop in intake cam to make as much power as the purples... Based on the testing I've done and my examination of the old dyno charts of bobs I would put the purples somewhere between our medium cam IECVA2 and the street / strip IECVA1.
> 
> It seems bob has pretty much disappeared anyhoo. :sly:


I have the purple cams and I was wondering how equivalent they are compared to the IECVA1. I'm happy to hear that they’re up there between the IECVA2 and the street / strip IECVA1 cams. :beer:


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

so mad that I can't find a set of V1s anywhere.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread wins so much. I.e. keep doing what you are doing


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone done emissions on these yet?

i think the 1's are out the window to get them to pass, but what about the 2's and 3?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Anyone done emissions on these yet?
> 
> i think the 1's are out the window to get them to pass, but what about the 2's and 3?


huh? as long as your car sets readiness and is in working order ie...no cel etc then you should be fine


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm talking more towards tail pipe sniffing rather than readiness.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

states still do that? i thought it was mostly moved over to the obd scans instead


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Each state chooses whether to emission test ... some don't at all... Some go the whole 9 yards sniff, obd2 readiness, under body/hood inspection ... I'm in Kentucky, no testing at all! 

Huge thumb up to you guys! I just got into a b5 a4 1.8tqm and am absolutely planning on using your stuff!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> states still do that? i thought it was mostly moved over to the obd scans instead


Most if not all provinces Do....


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

*5857 stock cams*

Hi 

Currently I will give my left nut for a set of these cams. Pete, if IE needs a left nut please let me know!  

So this is my car showing an overlay of 25PSI (dotted line) & 30PSI with stock cams on a 5857. 

You can see the stock cams here cause the dip at 6500. I am interested in the IECVA2 or 1s and happy to post the graph results up here again when they are installed. 

How long until the next batch is ready? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just installed my 1s. 
Cant wait to fire it up


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

installed a set of cva2's and on a crap maestro tune only revving to 7k made 350 wheel at 16 psi on straight pump :thumbup:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> installed a set of cva2's and on a crap maestro tune only revving to 7k made 350 wheel at 16 psi on straight pump :thumbup:


 i see the guys that thought ahead bought ahead


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Harry Sax said:


> i see the guys that thought ahead bought ahead


 I almost missed out but the Harry Sax saved the day for me!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> So this is my car showing an overlay of 25PSI (dotted line) & 30PSI with stock cams on a 5857.
> 
> You can see the stock cams here cause the dip at 6500. I am interested in the IECVA2 or 1s and happy to post the graph results up here again when they are installed.


 Congrats! 

I have the same turbo and seeing your dyno graph makes me want to hit the dyno already. My power band feels/seems like its very similar to your (according to the butt dyno, boost gauge and tach). 

Need to repair a few minor things  :banghead: and I'll be able to dyno. FML  

Can you post up the details of your set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IECVA6's installed. Will put the motor in next day I have off from Work.

Thanks IE for the motor support.

FSI Crank
IE tuscan rods
IE supplied JE pistons
IE solid lifter cams
IE supplied solid lifter conversion

Your hard work is much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

What vac are you CVA1 guys seeing? 

Im stuck at 3.5 roughly. Feeling it should be higher then that. 

In gear on deceleration seeing about 9

Thanks


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

derekb727 said:


> What vac are you CVA1 guys seeing?
> 
> Im stuck at 3.5 roughly. Feeling it should be higher then that.
> 
> ...


i thought the guys a few pages back were seein 7-8 at idle


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guess that's what I thought,wondering why I'm only seeing three


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekb727 said:


> Guess that's what I thought,wondering why I'm only seeing three


I see -7inHg with my 52s, and a leaking brake booster line. I would think you would see closer to -9inHg with the specs on the V1s. On decel I see -18inHg... are you sure you don't have a small vacuum leak?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

DanA4 said:


> I see -7inHg with my 52s, and a leaking brake booster line. I would think you would see closer to -9inHg with the specs on the V1s. On decel I see -18inHg... are you sure you don't have a small vacuum leak?




I will do a hard search today!!


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

naudia4 said:


> Here is a video of my V1's idling on my built 1.8 A4.
> 
> They're actually for sale now since I'm doing a VR6 swap into my B5...:banghead:


Hey what software are you running on this car? Is it a stand alone?


----------



## naudia4 (Sep 22, 2007)

jettaman18t said:


> Hey what software are you running on this car? Is it a stand alone?


Yep. I was running a 034 IIC.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

that idle is sex to my ears


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for IE :thumbup:


----------



## cralstc (May 8, 2006)

How can I get a set of these?

No one seems to have stock. 

Engine is fully built and need cams ASAP.

Please help.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

cralstc said:


> How can I get a set of these?
> 
> No one seems to have stock.
> 
> ...


There is always CatCams:thumbup:


----------



## cralstc (May 8, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> There is always CatCams:thumbup:


Hmmmm, heard to many horror stories and know about them not being marked. Since I am doing the build myself I am doing my best to keep this as straight forward as possible. I suppose I will be running stock cams till the IE ones come back into stock.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Marc at VAP motorsports has catcams that are install and go... No need to degree them or whatever. They come with the cam gear too. Hit him up and talk to him. He'll take care of your needs.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

love my 3651

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Marc at VAP motorsports has catcams that are install and go... No need to degree them or whatever. They come with the cam gear too. Hit him up and talk to him. He'll take care of your needs.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


I really enjoyed my 3658 for the 100 miles I got to drive my car before crank carnage... Bought them from Marc over at VAPmotorsports, Arnold at PPT built my head for me though:thumbup: Damn good prices.. Shoot him an E-mail, he will help you out...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We will have them back in stock relatively soon.... Getting a solid supply of cores is just taking some time. We could have had them done much faster but we DID NOT want to go to China... Staying out of China is taking some time but it will be worth it to have a quality product. 

Almost there though I promise...


----------



## Jus2nyc (Jan 12, 2012)

can these cams be used on the stock turbo setup. Will the av3 work on a modded stock turbo setup? Or is it prefered to be used on a bigger turbo setup?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We will have them back in stock relatively soon.... Getting a solid supply of cores is just taking some time. We could have had them done much faster but we DID NOT want to go to China... Staying out of China is taking some time but it will be worth it to have a quality product.
> 
> Almost there though I promise...



dont be playing with my emotions like that pete !!! haha waiting patiently :wave:


----------



## Jus2nyc (Jan 12, 2012)

*Supplier in South Africa?*



[email protected] said:


> We will have them back in stock relatively soon.... Getting a solid supply of cores is just taking some time. We could have had them done much faster but we DID NOT want to go to China... Staying out of China is taking some time but it will be worth it to have a quality product.
> 
> Almost there though I promise...


hi

do you guys have a supplier in South Africa? Or is there a certain company here that usually buy stuff from you who i can get to bring it down to me?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

pete, whats the lift at tdc on these please (iecva1)
compatible with supertech valvetrain (inc their springs)

I have a set on order.. so delivery "soon" would be welcomed.

thanks


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Alittle stuck between the Full race one and the mid set. 
itll be going into an AEB head. (building atm)
AGtronic tubular exhaust mani
Gt3076r with a Tial.82
2L bottom
Meth

what will happen with the bigger hot side, and these cams ? 

(aquiring parts and knowledge, build should be complete for next season)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> Alittle stuck between the Full race one and the mid set.
> itll be going into an AEB head. (building atm)
> AGtronic tubular exhaust mani
> Gt3076r with a Tial.82
> ...


whats the purpose of the car?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> whats the purpose of the car?


 Im plaing on DD the car (summers only), i would like to go with the race cams but i would like to know what the drive ability with them would be like with them. im a little worried about steep hills, or would i be able to simpley downshift and drive off. 
-2L Bottom (adds a bit of TQ down low) 
-Tubular mani (more high end power) 
-.82 trial housing (more hish end power) 
-GT3076 (a bit slow at the spooling) 
the mid sized cams would help put me into boost but would i run out of top end with those cams ?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Just get the race cams. I have them in my GLI and don't notice any changes w drivability except for the bad ass lumpy sound. Winning! Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> Im plaing on DD the car (summers only), i would like to go with the race cams but i would like to know what the drive ability with them would be like with them. im a little worried about steep hills, or would i be able to simpley downshift and drive off.
> -2L Bottom (adds a bit of TQ down low)
> -Tubular mani (more high end power)
> -.82 trial housing (more hish end power)
> ...


 what valve train are you running?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

derekb727 said:


> what valve train are you running?


 depends what cams i spring for, nothings built yet, i didnt really want to talk about the build until it was underway but W.E. something from IE. (iv already spent to much and will be atleast doubling that, im also in no rush, im building the motor in my basement)


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> depends what cams i spring for, nothings built yet, i didnt really want to talk about the build until it was underway but W.E. something from IE. (iv already spent to much and will be atleast doubling that, im also in no rush, im building the motor in my basement)


 if you run something other than OEM then go CVA1 so you can utilize the higher RPMs for the money you spent on the valvetrain


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

ya thanks i might as well everything else is being set up for high revs. 

any chance anyone would have a video of the what these cams do to our low end, maybe a hill climb ?


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

ar these better then the custom "purple" cams that BobQ did?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> ya thanks i might as well everything else is being set up for high revs.
> 
> any chance anyone would have a video of the what these cams do to our low end, maybe a hill climb ?


 You are a 2l correct? You will be fine


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

SGTphatboy said:


> ar these better then the custom "purple" cams that BobQ did?


 
The answer to your question is already in this thread. 
And BDW, try to find Bob these days


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I got a Cat intake cam from him last summer. But have called and emailed him a least 6 times this spring and nothing in return.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> The answer to your question is already in this thread.
> And BDW, try to find Bob these days


 yeh i heard ole bob is MIA, but i asked due to the 19 pages here....and really just looking for an answer....but hey why not read all 19 pages:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the purples are amazing cams, i love IE, but i won't bull****, those purples are sweet

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filotuner (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder how the IECVA2 will perform on my unfinished setup: 

stock 1.8L with Scat rods 
S259 0.55A/R 
tubular manifold 
Precision 38mm WG 
870cc Deka 
Maestro 7 tuning - no file yet 

Pete, how will the stock valvetrain perform with the VA2 past the 4000rpms? 

BTW, the car will be DD.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We will have them back in stock relatively soon.... Getting a solid supply of cores is just taking some time. We could have had them done much faster but we DID NOT want to go to China... Staying out of China is taking some time but it will be worth it to have a quality product.
> 
> Almost there though I promise...


How much longer... I need some CVA2's....


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

87vr6 said:


> How much longer... I need some CVA2's....


:thumbup: indeed, he needs a set very soon


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

How much longer for backorder? and do you need a re tune for street cams?

Thanks,


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

^This


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

87vr6 said:


> How much longer... I need some CVA2's....


x3

whats the deal IE?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rac_337 said:


> x3
> 
> whats the deal IE?


x4

opcorn:


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

vdubguy97 said:


> x4
> 
> opcorn:


sure why not, x5


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

David_Tedder said:


> sure why not, x5


:facepalm:


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

do you think the small street cams being usefull for a small t25 setup ?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Curious IE.

When doing these comparisons did you degree the cams to see these gains?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

iv kinda wonderd why you went with an RMR to test these instead of your own intake. 

did the RMR produce better results, or was yours not ready.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> iv kinda wonderd why you went with an RMR to test these instead of your own intake.
> 
> did the RMR produce better results, or was yours not ready.


Their intake wasn't done yet.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

i want to see more dynos with these cams, and videos and just stuff about them... 
no one has the race cams matched to a 3076 yet do they ? 
im just to excited.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> i want to see more dynos with these cams, and videos and just stuff about them...
> no one has the race cams matched to a 3076 yet do they ?
> im just to excited.


 i ran the big ones on a HTA 3076 on a FFE tubular manifold kit 

630cc injectors on a horrible UNI file and made 508hp 

then i shredded 3rd gear on the way home from the dyno 

my car will be back on the dyno in the next few months tuning my new set up with maestro :thumbup:


----------



## bluebomb3r (May 8, 2010)

GLIguy85 is a scam artist. Apparently he doesn't have two sets seeing how he sent me a stock set 
Sorry to post here but I think the community should know.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, really not impressed I orderd a built head and cams.... 
Gave some excuses saying he'd send them asap and he was sorry... 
Gliguy85 is a bad seller do not buy from him. 

Claim filed with paypal, sorry don't mean to thread jack. 
But don't buy anything from [email protected] kyle declemente he's a scammer fraud


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> i want to see more dynos with these cams, and videos and just stuff about them...
> no one has the race cams matched to a 3076 yet do they ?
> im just to excited.


 I do! I can take some videos soon and post them here, read my sig for my build. I'm putting down 400whp on 93octane and NO water/meth


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

haha awesome thanks :thumbup:, nice set up, what are you reving it too


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> the purples are amazing cams, i love IE, but i won't bull****, those purples are sweet
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Good to hear that!! I got purple cam that I bought from Bob long long time ago and I hope to finish my build soon to test them out.


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> haha awesome thanks :thumbup:, nice set up, what are you reving it too


 8500 opcorn:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

mhefel19 said:


> I do! I can take some videos soon and post them here, read my sig for my build. I'm putting down 400whp on 93octane and NO water/meth


 thats it? not to be a dick but with those mods you should be AT LEAST 100hp higher.....i did 508whp on 630s revving to 8250 @ 25psi


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> thats it? not to be a dick but with those mods you should be AT LEAST 100hp higher.....i did 508whp on 630s revving to 8250 @ 25psi


 8.5:1 CR stock fuel lines still and it was losing fuel pressure so we didn't wanna be unsafe, it was at 430whp and starting dropping fuel pressure right when it needed it most so we made a safe tune and put it at 400whp


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

mhefel19 said:


> 8.5:1 CR stock fuel lines still and it was losing fuel pressure so we didn't wanna be unsafe, it was at 430whp and starting dropping fuel pressure right when it needed it most so we made a safe tune and put it at 400whp


 fair enough....but i guess i have to ask why 1000cc injectors and stock lines? 

you should be easy 500hp


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ForVWLife said:


> thats it? not to be a dick but with those mods you should be AT LEAST 100hp higher.....i did 508whp on 630s revving to 8250 @ 25psi


 He should be at least 100hp higher? He never told you how much boost he was running.


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> He should be at least 100hp higher? He never told you how much boost he was running.


 17psi opcorn: and didn't think they were going to be an issue until 500whp but I was wrong :banghead:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> He should be at least 100hp higher? He never told you how much boost he was running.


 while you are correct i would assume a 3076 set up would be dynoing on AT LEAST 20+ psi with his supporting mods........and if he was running low boost this fits nicely :laugh: "why you no run high boost???"


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

mhefel19 said:


> 17psi opcorn: and didn't think they were going to be an issue until 500whp but I was wrong :banghead:


 please get some fueling sorted and turn the boost up....you will be very happy with yourself :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

and make sure you hang on when the boost hits :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> please get some fueling sorted and turn the boost up....you will be very happy with yourself :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> and make sure you hang on when the boost hits :laugh::laugh:


 Well once I get my fuel line issue fixed I plan on turning boot up! Possibly going E85... Don't know yet. With 392whp right now I spin first and second... Need some good tired ASAP. I can't imagine 500+WHP


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ForVWLife said:


> and make sure you hang on when the boost hits :laugh::laugh:


 Don't the front tires just spin in place? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats right, after a very long wait the newest generation of IE 1.8T performance camshafts cores are now in and receiving the final round of machining. The super popular camshafts are expected to be ready for shipping first of August. Due to the overwhelming demand of these camshafts, you can now reserve your set during our pre-order. All pre-orders will also receive a free IE T-shirt and 1.8T poster.

Available now here!








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer the second generation of VW/Audi 1.8T 20V performance camshaft sets. Integrated Engineering camshafts re-tune the sequencing of the valves, allowing for more airflow at high RPM. Version 2 of IECVA1, IECVA2, & IECVA3 camshafts feature new IE proprietary cam profiles and center lines. These new grinds result in further increased performance, cleaner idle properties, and a more linear power band!  Learn more here.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

Finally some good news on the old tex  I think I might pick up a set of Race cams when I refresh my head to replace my purple's


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

What is the market for the street cams? Can't glean much info from the included dyno with a lack of speed axis. Will be picking up a set of these cams not sure if street or street/strip cams yet.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

holy crap! i need to drop another 2g's on my head ASAP! glad to see these coming back to market :beer:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Three3Se7en said:


> What is the market for the street cams? Can't glean much info from the included dyno with a lack of speed axis. Will be picking up a set of these cams not sure if street or street/strip cams yet.


agreed


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Can you please post some detailed specs about the IECVA1 "V2" cams? Very interested...

- Duration at XXXmm?
- Maximum Lift?
- Lift at TDC?

This way we can compare apples to apples... 

Thanks and hope to hear back soon. :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

yay..
Looking fwd to receiving my IECVA2 cams

Do you have comparison dynos of the earlier versions to these version 2's?

thankyou


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Och , so those are different cams ?
What is the difference between old and new ?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

> Version 2 feature new IE proprietary cam profiles and center lines. These new grinds result in further increased performance, cleaner idle properties, and a more linear power band


:thumbup::thumbup:
Dynos ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

This is simply an evolution of the old cams. We had ~18 months worth of extra dyno testing and development, and we put that to use playing with cam centerline angles and tweaking the profiles slightly. 

Lift is unchanged, duration is essentially unchanged, the profile carries slightly more energy and opens/closes the valve a little faster, and the cam centerline angles are changed. The result is a smoother idle, more power up top, and no loss of mid range. The cam centerline angles are absolutely proprietary and secret, don't even bother asking. Soooooo many hours of dyno time went into those. 

I don't really have before and after dynos- I haven't had any of the OLD cams in here in ages. We also have been doing other development and I no longer have many of the parts that were on the engine during the first round of power testing. It was more of an evolution. That said, we managed to go from 573bhp @ 8400 rpm to 605 bhp @ 8500 rpm with these changes- no loss of mid range power. Unfortunately I don't have a great comparison as one pull was done at 300 rpm / sec and the other one at 500 rpm / sec and this screws up the spool up portion of the graph greatly. That is on the 1's, I haven't had any 2's in here to test with in ages. 

Please understand that we never sit still on development. Every time we grind another batch of these cams, we grind a few experimental setups as well. If they work, we incorporate those changes into the production ones. Right now, we're trying to solve a mystery where we have gained some airflow but no power. We think it may be a charge purity issues but we cannot seem to sort it out in the cam timing. More ignition timing doesn't seem to help so we are going to be testing some other things in the cam department and the specs may change yet again.

Also please understand that at this point we are certainly chasing the last remaining 1% on these. It would be easy to call it "good enough" as every other company has done long ago- but that's no fun. 

Use the CVA2's if a glass smooth idle is a big priority. That said, the new setup gives the 1's a pretty damn nice idle. Vacuum levels depend on how much timing your particular chip tuner is calling up at idle.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is simply an evolution of the old cams. We had ~18 months worth of extra dyno testing and development, and we put that to use playing with cam centerline angles and tweaking the profiles slightly.
> 
> Lift is unchanged, duration is essentially unchanged, the profile carries slightly more energy and opens/closes the valve a little faster, and the cam centerline angles are changed. The result is a smoother idle, more power up top, and no loss of mid range. The cam centerline angles are absolutely proprietary and secret, don't even bother asking. Soooooo many hours of dyno time went into those.
> 
> ...


PM sent Pete... Question about these vs cat 58s.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Pete, I might have overlooked it but where could I find the specs on the previous revision cams? Looking for:

- Duration at XXXmm?
- Maximum Lift?
- Lift at TDC?

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

inovillo said:


> Thanks for the reply Pete, I might have overlooked it but where could I find the specs on the previous revision cams? Looking for:
> 
> - Duration at XXXmm?
> - Maximum Lift?
> ...


Look on the first page halfway down....there are some specs posted there. :thumbup:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

inovillo said:


> Thanks for the reply Pete, I might have overlooked it but where could I find the specs on the previous revision cams? Looking for:
> 
> - Duration at XXXmm?
> - Maximum Lift?
> ...


OK, found this info on the first page.
_That cam is called the IECVA1, it is a 270/274 advertised, with .370" / .378" of lift._

Now, what mm's is the 270/274 advertised duration measured at?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

> we're trying to solve a mystery where we have gained some airflow but no power


I dont know what im talking about but ill just say it. 

what are the fuel charactoristics ? people worry alot about IAT. the denser the air the more power your going to make right? do you know if there was a difference in fuel temps? 

in my theory if i keep airflow the exact same and changed the temp of the gas, making it denser/colder wouldnt i affect the power?

know what i mean?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

inovillo said:


> OK, found this info on the first page.
> _That cam is called the IECVA1, it is a 270/274 advertised, with .370" / .378" of lift._
> 
> Now, what mm's is the 270/274 advertised duration measured at?


Hi Pete, whenever you have a chance could you please let me know about this. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

.1mm- however, advertised numbers are totally useless anyways. :laugh:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> .1mm- however, advertised numbers are totally useless anyways. :laugh:


OK, understood :thumbup:
Could you provide us then with the duration at 1mm or 0.050"? 

Thanks again!


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

IECVA1's installed


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

Feedback? :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

GloryFreak said:


> IECVA1's installed



Revision 2


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes sir.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

GloryFreak said:


> Yes sir.


Results?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

inovillo said:


> Feedback? :thumbup:


Review: As of right now, the cva1's are a bit too much for my current setup. I'm running a PTE 5858 .82 a/r journal bearing turbo so my bottom end / mid range is really suffering. I see around 4 - 7 inches of vacuum at idle and around 15 - 18 when decelerating. As far as braking with the low vacuum, I really don't notice any differences other than the pedal "might" be a little stiffer to brake


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That low idle vacuum is a software thing too. ME7 controls the amount of timing at idle via a torque request map. You probably have ~0 to negative timing at idle and that's why the low vacuum w/ cams. 

It should make power till at least 8500-8750 with that turbo / cams- you're probably shorting yourself 50-75 hp shifting it at 7500. 

FWIW, the dyno's on our site are from a 5857 .63 dbb- which is a laggy SOB.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That low idle vacuum is a software thing too. ME7 controls the amount of timing at idle via a torque request map. You probably have ~0 to negative timing at idle and that's why the low vacuum w/ cams.
> 
> It should make power till at least 8500-8750 with that turbo / cams- you're probably shorting yourself 50-75 hp shifting it at 7500.
> 
> FWIW, the dyno's on our site are from a 5857 .63 dbb- which is a laggy SOB.


But Pete, you guys also have a 2.0 stroker as well. 100 bucks says its not as laggy as a 5858 journal bearing w/ .82 a/r lol. I read the article on IE's blog about getting the most from the IE adjustable cam gear. Did you guys ever go past 2* advance?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Pete's right, if you increase your timing at idle it will increase your vacuum and will possibly idle smoother as well :thumbup:


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

I'm finishing my 6262 DBB .83 V-banded AEB 2.0L stroker MK2 build with the same cams (V.2). Will keep you guys updated as well. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

GloryFreak said:


> But Pete, you guys also have a 2.0 stroker as well. 100 bucks says its not as laggy as a 5858 journal bearing w/ .82 a/r lol. I read the article on IE's blog about getting the most from the IE adjustable cam gear. Did you guys ever go past 2* advance?



Oh, didn't see the .82. Ya, that's not going to be a fun street setup. Def. stick the .63 on there. We're at 4500 feet so it may be that laggy here anyways. 

We have been all over the place with cam timing on both cams- the new V2 cams have the "updated" cam timing in them as well. The blog was just a quick couple degrees both ways to show what it *can* do, but on the v2's, it'll be more application specific luck- as they are very dialed in to start with.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Don® said:


> Pete's right, if you increase your timing at idle it will increase your vacuum and will possibly idle smoother as well :thumbup:


I will tinker around with it during the coming weekend. The car is not my daily so I can do whatever I want and not be rushed. Rockin the ABA daily for fuel economy


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

GloryFreak said:


> I will tinker around with it during the coming weekend. The car is not my daily so I can do whatever I want and not be rushed. Rockin the ABA daily for fuel economy


Speaking of adding timing, what's the difference in advancing the timing using an adjustable cam gear sprocket vs adding degrees with say unisettings channel 09 "Ignition timing additive offset" ?


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the CVA1's also installed but not the new revised ones. I'm currently revving out to 8600rpm on my gt3076r and it still feels like it could keep pulling past 8600...


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

mhefel19 said:


> I have the CVA1's also installed but not the new revised ones. I'm currently revving out to 8600rpm on my gt3076r and it still feels like it could keep pulling past 8600...


mhefel19: You have supertech, I thought you are "not" supposed to run those past 8500 rpms?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

GloryFreak said:


> Speaking of adding timing, what's the difference in advancing the timing using an adjustable cam gear sprocket vs adding degrees with say unisettings channel 09 "Ignition timing additive offset" ?


Don't let the word timing confuse you.

One is ignition timing via software only adjustment is essentially how your coilpacks fire. 

While a cam gear adjustment is timing in the sense of mechanical parts. The cam gear can shift the powerband and adjust whatever cams you are running to your liking and is usually referred to as 'degreeing' your cams. 

So, if you have a cam gear to adjust mechanical timing, you can optimize it by making sure the ignition advance is sufficient for a proper burn.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Don't let the word timing confuse you.
> 
> One is ignition timing via software only adjustment is essentially how your coilpacks fire.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up 18T_BT. Good stuff


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

GloryFreak said:


> mhefel19: You have supertech, I thought you are "not" supposed to run those past 8500 rpms?


Not to my knowledge, maybe ill look around and see what's safe. But it's how my tuner set it up and it's been running fine.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

GloryFreak said:


> Review: As of right now, the cva1's are a bit too much for my current setup. I'm running a PTE 5858 .82 a/r journal bearing turbo so my bottom end / mid range is really suffering. I see around 4 - 7 inches of vacuum at idle and around 15 - 18 when decelerating. As far as braking with the low vacuum, I really don't notice any differences other than the pedal "might" be a little stiffer to brake


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

lorge1989 said:


> I'm curious to know how do those 630s keep up with that turbo at 27 psi


I need to run me an injector duty cycle log but I can't remember which measuring block to log, lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

GloryFreak said:


> I need to run me an injector duty cycle log but I can't remember which measuring block to log, lol


It's probably best for you to check before you have issues:

Log Block 002 and use the following equation: [(on time in ms)/10] * [(RPM)/120]

Or you can plug numbers and this will calculate it for you: http://www.stealth316.com/2-calc-idc.htm


----------

